# Contest - Giveaway: Sugarpill Cosmetics Eyeshadow Montage! (Value $164) (CLOSED)



## Geek (Jul 8, 2011)

MakeupTalk LOVES *Sugarpill Cosmetics* and now, has teamed up the makers of this great new cosmetics company for a eyeshadow Montage of a contest/giveaway! 15 day contest! 



ONE lucky winner will receive these wonderful products 
Burning Heart palette - Retail Value $34

Sweetheart palette - Retail Value $34
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12
Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow - retail value $12
Stella Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12
Asylum Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12
Lumi Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12
Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12
Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12
 *Total Package Value : $*164.00 



Burning Heart palette - Retail Value $34





Sweetheart palette - Retail Value $34





Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Tiara Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow - retail value $12








Stella Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Asylum Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Lumi Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12





Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12





Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12





  *To enter the giveaway contest:*

 Reply ONCE to this thread with your *Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products* (mandatory to win) 
 Bonus Entries "Face of the Day" entries (not mandatory to win - read below for BONUS details) 
 Like MakeupTalk on Facebook (not mandatory to win) 
 Like Sugarpill on Facebook (not mandatory to win) 
 Get 5 of your Facebook Friends to Like MakeupTalk on Facebook (not mandatory to win) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  *To enter for to win BONUS entries (details):*


Bonus Entries - Face of the Day entries Each FOTD entry is good for an additional 1 "entry".  In order to be eligible for a bonus entry, A legitimate FOTD would be posting an image of yourself and listing what make-up products you used.  You're allowed 1 FOTD/day and they are to be posted in the FOTD forum. Each FOTD is good for 1 entry (for a total of 15 possible bonus entries/1 per day)  [COLOR= rgb(255,0,0)]Bonus entries are optional and not required to win but will significantly increase your chances.  ****FOTD entries must be posted within the 24 hours of that day to be counted as a contest entry for that day (12:00am - 11:59pm Pacific Standard Time).  For instance, a post for a FOTD entry for July 1, 2011 must be posted between 12am and 11:59pm PST on July 1st to be counted as an entry for this contest for that day.  If you post a FOTD for July 1 at a later date it will not be counted as an entry for the contest.****[/COLOR]


*Contest Details:*


 *Contest prize: *Win the above list of makeup products

 After the contest, we'll pull the list of people who replied to this thread properly, take the list of FOTD entries, put them into a spread sheet then let www.random.org select 1 lucky winner!

 15 day contest from July 8 - 22, 2011


 When the contest is over, we will announce the winner in this thread and send the winner a private message here on MakeupTalk.


Make sure you follow the laws of your state and country. Rules subject to change without notice. You are responsible for what you use so please be aware and knowledgeable of what works and what doesnâ€™t work for you. Open to US and Canadian RESIDENTS ONLY.
  Past winners, Current Staff and past MakeupTalk Staff member *ARE* eligible to enter this contest, so get movin!

Contest is open to all US and Canadian Residents. If a Canadian wins you will have to paypal MakeupTalk  $30.00USD international surcharge.

So yes, the contest has already started!


----------



## kimichanga (Jul 8, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products* : I have NEVER heard of sugarpill before so HOPE I WIN =D

HERE are my 5 products that I think i MIGHT like:

1. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

2. stella loose eyeshadow

3. asylum loose eyeshadow

4. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

5. Absinth loose eyeshadow


----------



## Umm Layth (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Ladies!

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:


Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow
Stella Loose Eyeshadow
Hysteric Loose Shadow
Decora Loose Shadow
Lumi Loose Shadow

So exciteddd!


----------



## m1ssart1st (Jul 8, 2011)

My favorite sugar pill products are

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart

3. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

4.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Stella Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## PolishdCindy (Jul 8, 2011)

What an awesome give away!  I have always wanted to try Sugarpill Cosmetics.

Top 5 Sugarpill:

Burning Heart Palette

Stella Loose

Asylum Loose

Tipsy Loose

Magpie Loose

I 'like' MakeUp Talk &amp; Sugarpill on Facebook (Cindy Almon)

Thanks!


----------



## emalyce89 (Jul 8, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to try Sugarpill yet...and I feel so deprived since these have been the number 5 colors I've wanted to try!

1. Buttercupcake eyeshadow

2. Decora Loose shadow

3. Goldilux Loose shadow

4. Tiara loose shadow

5. Junebug loose shadow (SO PRETTY!)


----------



## DalaLuz (Jul 8, 2011)

Sugarpill is just heartwrenchingly beautiful! My 5 favorites:

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

2. Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

I like both you and Sugarpill on Facebook (Dala Luz)

Thanks for yet another awesome competition!


----------



## macfeen (Jul 8, 2011)

My Top 5 Favs:

1. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4. Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

5. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## tabithac (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweetheart palette Birthday girl loose Magentric loose Poison plum Decora loose


----------



## chan99uet (Jul 8, 2011)

Burning heart quad
Sweetheart quad
asylum loose eyeshadow
Stella loose eyeshadow
Royal sugar loose eyeshadow


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jul 8, 2011)

I LOVE Sugarpill, hands down one of my favorite brands!

My top 5 are:


Burning Heart palette
Sweet Heart palette
Royal Sugar loose e/s
Bulletproof e/s
Asylum loose e/s


----------



## Shaylynn (Jul 8, 2011)

Goldilux loose eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

Sweetheart 4-color palette

Lumi loose eyeshadow

Hysteric loose eyeshadow


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 only? Well dang... that's hard because I absolutely LOVE ALL Sugarpill.

â™¥ Sugarpill â™¥


Asylum
Decora
Love+
Weekender
Magpie

See signature for my links to Facebook. Of course I already like MUT and Sugarpill.

â™¥ Sugarpill â™¥


----------



## KristinaHart (Jul 8, 2011)

I haven't tried any of the Sugarpill cosmetics yet but I've certainly been admiring them for a few months now and I have a wishlist but it's way more that 5 (which is why I haven't ordered, I just can't decide &amp; my husband would divorce me if I bought them all!)! So here's what I was able to narrow it down to: (1)Stella (2)Magentric (3)Hysteric (4)Asylum (5)Starling Tiara Decora Birthday Girl Darling And of course I am a fan of both on FB!


----------



## Rocket (Jul 8, 2011)

My Top Five:

1. Poison Plum Eyeshadow

2. Dollipop Eyeshadow

3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4. Cateye Fause Lashes

5. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow (such a pretty color)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow
Darling Loose Eyeshadow
Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Decora Loose Eyeshadow

Great Give A Way!!


----------



## collifornia (Jul 8, 2011)

1. STELLA LOOSE EYESHADOW 2. LUMI LOOSE EYESHADOW 3. TIARA LOOSE EYESHADOW 4. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow 5. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow &amp; i like both facebooks; colleen boudreau


----------



## Digital_Angel (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

3. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

4. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Fuckasaurus (Jul 8, 2011)

The only Sugarpill products I have are loose eyeshadows, but my favorite ones are

Magentric

Paperdoll

Stella

Weekender

Tipsy

I don't have any pressed shadows, but I'm hoping to get some in the future! So this would be a good opportunity for me!


----------



## bombshellblonde (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Royal Sugar Chromalust

5. Paperdoll Chromalust

I like both Facebooks!

       -Beth Stoneman


----------



## Airreall (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never tried Sugarpill Cosmetics before. But, my top five favorite products listed here are:

1. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow 2. Stella Loose Eyeshadow  3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow 4. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow 5. Burning Heart palette    I'd love to be able to try them all. I've always loved Sugarpill Cosmetics, but I've never had the opportunity to use them before. Thanks for this chance!


----------



## kimkap85 (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5:

1) Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2) Posion Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3) Burning Heart Quad

4) Loose Eyeshadow in Absinthe

5) Tako Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## RottingQueen (Jul 8, 2011)

. 1 . Absinthe [Loose] 
. 2 . Goldilux [Loose]

. 3 . Buttercupcake  [Pressed]

. 4 . Hysteric [Loose]

. 5 . Tako [Pressed]




Been a fan of Sugarpill prior to Site Launch, and a buyer from Shrinkle for years. &lt;3


----------



## Cris Schayer (Jul 8, 2011)

1.Love+

2.Poison Plum
3.Bulletproof
 4.Flamepoint
 5.Midori


----------



## eternity (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4. Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

5. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

these are my wishlist i have  never tryed sugerpill but realllllllly wanna


----------



## Makeup Monie (Jul 8, 2011)

My Top 5  Favs

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Royal Sugar Eye Shadow

4. Goldilux Eye Shadow

5. Hysteric Eye Shadow


----------



## DanielleIman (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola Lovelies !!
I haven't had the opportunity to OWN a Sugarpill product but i have had the pleasure to wear one and My Top 5 Fave Sugarpill Products aarrree:
  1.Buttercup Pressed eyeshadow
2.Darling Loose eyeshadow
3.Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow
4.CatEye false Eyelashes
5.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Dewi (Jul 8, 2011)

my FAV bits n pieces from your gorgeous collection is:

    * Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
    * Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow
    * Stella Loose Eyeshadow
    * Asylum Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## rockpastit (Jul 8, 2011)

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## connectthsedots (Jul 8, 2011)

Unfortunately I have never tried Sugarpill but I've admired it online for soo long!

My Top 5 Wants
1. Paperdoll loose shadow
2. Poison Plum pressed shadow
3. Dollipop pressed shadow
4.Hysteric loose shadow
5.Tiara loose shadow

Thanks for the opportunity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mitten1031 (Jul 8, 2011)

Favs: 1: Burning Heart Palette 2: June Bug Loose shadow 3: Magpie Loose shadow 4: Magentric Loose shadow 5: Weekender Loose shadow


----------



## Corvusrayven (Jul 8, 2011)

1-Absinthe

2-Lumi

3-Bulletproof

4-ASYLUM!

5-Burning Heart Quad


----------



## Jackie Cassidy (Jul 8, 2011)

1.) Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

2.)Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

3.)CatEye False Eyelashes (So soft and pretty!)

4.)Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

5.)Stella Loose Eyeshadow (Use it as eyeliner a lot.)


----------



## sego19 (Jul 8, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill picks are:

1. Burning heart palette

2. stella loose eyeshadow

3.royal sugar loose powder

4.goldilux loose eyeshadow

5.asylum eyeshadow

I wish I could have every color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love it!


----------



## JaeJekyll (Jul 8, 2011)

My top fav are...

Bulletproof

Tako

Dewdrop Kisses Eyelashes

Midori

Afterparty

I haven't left my goth phase and I don't think I ever will!


----------



## LouRieBell (Jul 8, 2011)

*5 TOP SugarPill products *

**June bug shadow*

**Asylum shadow*

**Burning heart pallet**t*

**Hysteric shadow*

**Sweetheart pallett*

* *

**** I've never personaly used Sugarpill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i've seen these in youtube videos and I would love to try them! Good luck to everyone!!*


----------



## Seskio (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 favs:

Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

4 color pallet / burning heart

Decora loose eyeshadow

Asylum Loose eyeshadow

Starling loose eyeshadow

&lt;3 I hope I win! I love ya'll! I've been buying from Shrinkle/Amy since her early 2000's e-bay days. She's fabulous!


----------



## threadhead30 (Jul 8, 2011)

I do not own any Sugarpill yet, but I sure would like too!

My top 5 fave (by looks) are:

Burning Heart Palette

Sweetheart Palette

Bulletproof

Stella

Absinthe

I also "like" Sugarpill and Makeuptalk on the evil FB!


----------



## uselessid90 (Jul 8, 2011)

Favorite Sugarpill products: 

1.Asylum 

2.Tiara

3.Burning Heart Palette

4.Tako

5.Absinthe

I also like both Sugarpill and MakeupTalk on Facebook


----------



## Dedgrl (Jul 8, 2011)

*1. Poison Plum*

*2. Flamepoint*

*3. Love +*

*4. Paperdoll*

*5. Dollipop*

* *

*I cant wait till I finally get my hands on some sugarpill!!!*


----------



## JenVerField (Jul 8, 2011)

Pressed Eyeshadows: Buttercupcake, poison plum, Dolly pop

Loose shadows: Goldilux, Tiara


----------



## Supafierce (Jul 8, 2011)

My favorites are:

1. Sweetheart Palette &lt;3

2. Goldilux Loose Shadow

3. Burning Heart Palette

4. Stella Loose Shadow

5. Royal Sugar Loose Shadow


----------



## LaurenVee (Jul 8, 2011)

What a gorgeous collection!

My top 5 Sugarpill favorites:

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

5. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## overwork79 (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't have any yet since I can't afford it. But these are the colors I love seeing people on youtube using.

1. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

4. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## gold7075 (Jul 8, 2011)

Favorite Sugarpill Products... that is a tough one...

1.Goldilux

2.Lumi

3.Absinthe

4.Stella

5.Love+


----------



## Jessica Bowen (Jul 8, 2011)

Decora Loose Eyeshadow

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

.Stella Loose Eyeshadow 

Goldilux

paperdoll


----------



## Twinklefairy (Jul 8, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products*

*#1 =*4-Color Palette / Sweetheart

#2=4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

#3=Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

#4=Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

#5=Decora Loose Eyeshadow

OMG your stuff is awesome, I wanna win so bad. Thank you


----------



## GIZELLY19 (Jul 8, 2011)

I LOVE SUGAR PILL!! i got to see them at imats!! love their outfits!! so fun!!

1.Goldilux Loose shadow

2. Junebug loose shadowDecora Loose shadow

3. Buttercupcake eyeshadow

4. Tiara loose shadow

5. Decora Loose shadow


----------



## fairygoddess (Jul 8, 2011)

my favorite products from sugarpill are 

cold heart palette

Lumi loose shadow 

weekender loose shadow 

royal sugar loose shadow

Love+

Hands down the best makeup i've ever used, I definately think that sugarpill should come out with brushes/utensils, eyeliners, mascara and should definately have a primer to use along with the shadows


----------



## AmberApocalypse (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Burning heart palette

2. Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

3. Starling loose eyeshadow

4. Hysteric loose eyeshadow

5. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

I also already 'like' makeup talk and sugarpill on facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Goodluck to everyone


----------



## mindym1104 (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow 4. CatEye False Eyelashes 3. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart 2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow 1. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Mhernandez (Jul 8, 2011)

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow
4-Color Palette / Burning Heart
4-Color Palette / Sweetheart
Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes





Thank you!


----------



## swtlduckie (Jul 8, 2011)

*My top fav Sugarpill cosmetics*

Midori Pressed Eyeshadow : I really enjoy this shade of green
4-Color Palette / Burning Heart  : I love all the sunset themed makeup shadow I can form using this palette
Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow : I love this shade of purple it saids look at me now!
   4. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow : : This is just a wonderful gold to add that sparkle to your lids

   5. Starling Loose Eyeshadow  :Nice blue that says hi

I just Love SugarPill Cosmetics soooo much and really hope to win! I liked both Sugapill and Makeup Talk of course, and post links for both on my Facebook page for others to see.

Love, Tiffany Marie Borys

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow   : :  :

  Starling Loose Eyeshadow Starling Loose Eyeshadow Starling Loose EyeshadowStarling Loose Eyeshadow Starling Loose Eyeshadow  Starling Loose Eyeshadow  Starling Loose Eyeshadow   :


----------



## GermanElf (Jul 8, 2011)

I dont own any Sugarpill

Here is my top *WISH* list:

Asylum

Poison Plum

Buttercupcake

Love+

Absinthe

THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## hannabanaynay (Jul 8, 2011)

i am full-blown in love with sugarpill products! 

my special top five favorites include:

stella loose eyeshadow

buttercake pressed eyeshadow

poison plum pressed eyeshadow

magpie loose eyeshadow

annnnd tiara loose eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*crosses fingers* i hope i win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jasmine Collier (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill products :


Goldilux loose shadow
Magpie loose shadow
Junebug loose shadow
Bulletproof pressed shadow
Dollipop pressed shadow
 I've never worn Sugarpill but I absolutly love Shrinkle and the fact that she could bring colors this vivid to the public.


----------



## onedreamofsleep (Jul 8, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]1-Stella Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]2-Burning Heart Palette[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]3-Tiara Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]4-Asylum Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]5-Lumi Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]


----------



## bubblesoliva (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Although ive Never Tried SugarPill

iVe Seen their Products Online &amp;&amp; My Top 5 Are..

ButterCupCake Pressed Eyeshadow

Love pressed Eyeshadow

Burning Heart Pallette

SweetHeart Pallette

Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR this GIVEAWAY!!...


----------



## Portia Renee (Jul 8, 2011)

Sugarpill=Lâ™¥VE!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite products are-

1.Buttercupcake  pressed eyeshadow

2.Royal Sugar Chromalust

3.Stella Chromalust eyeshadow

4.Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

5.Weekender chromalust eyeshadow


----------



## Constance (Jul 8, 2011)

I have never used Sugarpill products before, but am dying to get ahold of the Burning Heart Palette.  I am a fan of really bright colors and am always looking for great products!  I hope I can win so I can add Sugarpill to my collection!


----------



## Droomdoos (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh this is so awesome!

My faves are:

Darling Loose Eyeshadow
Lumi Loose Eyeshadow
Stella Loose Eyeshadow
The Burning Heart palette
and the Sweetheart palette


----------



## gimmeapaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Dollipop pressed

Midori pressed

Afterparty pressed

Poison Plum pressed

Absinthe loose


----------



## Skulda (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi!  I only have 4 Sugarpill products so far but I will end it with a colour that I want!

1. Bulletproof

2. Goldilux

3. Tako

4. Junebug

5. Asylum! &lt;3


----------



## integgy (Jul 8, 2011)

My Top Sugarpill favorites are:

1. Love +

2. Absinthe

3. Poison Plum

4. Goldilux

5. Buttercup

This giveaway is great!


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 favorite items from SugarPill!

1. Goldilux loose shadow

2. Poison Plum pressed shadow

3. Darling loose shadow

4. Love+ pressed shadow

5. Junebug loose shadow

It's hard to choose just 5... I love sugarpill so much!  I have been a huge fan for a little over a year now!


----------



## amzizzle (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for having this giveaway!  I love sugarpill!  Here are my top 5:

1. Darling loose eye shadow

2. Absinthe loose eyeshadow

3. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

4. The Burning Heart Palette 

5. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

*I absolutely love your loose eye shadows!  With other brands like urban decay and the kat von d collection bright colors don't look all that great on my tan skin, but the Sugarpill colors look amazing!  I'm so happy my friend introduced me to Sugarpill *


----------



## Phagerage (Jul 8, 2011)

&lt;3    Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow Decora Loose Eyeshadow Asylum Loose Eyeshadow Stella Loose Eyeshadow   Good luck everyone~ :]


----------



## Tiffany Aull (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 Fave Sugarpill Products:

-Burning Heart Palette

-Starling Loose Eyeshadow

-Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

-Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

-Lumi Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## AmbrosiaDarling (Jul 8, 2011)

I (((((LOVE))))) :


Buttercupcake (from experience)
LOVE + specially for my lips
Bulletproof- because its the blackest of black eye shadows &lt;3
Dollipop- it's got a hello kitty pink kick to it! = ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />=
Midori ~ because it goes with my favorite Eyeko nail polish and my skin perfectly!

Of course these are just colors i have personally tried but would adore trying the other colors! Love, love &lt;3


----------



## z0nkbleu (Jul 8, 2011)

Just recently found out about sugarpill cosmetics and got to see a friend of mine's collection. Absolutely love Love LOVE the cold heart palette.  The other palettes are also pretty amazing and would LOVE to get my hands on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## medicinedoll (Jul 8, 2011)

Love Sugarpill!

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:   Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow Tiara Loose Eyeshadow Lumi Loose Eyeshadow Stella Loose Eyeshadow Sweetheart palette   So excited thank you &lt;3


----------



## Alyssa C (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill favorites are:

5. Absinthe Loose Pigment

4. Stella Loose Pigment

3. Tiara Loose Pigment

2. Goldilux Loose Pigment

1. The WHOLE Sweetheat Pallet!!!!!!

I've been a fan of Sugarpill on Facebook for a year and I just became a fan of Makeuptalk.com today!!!!!!


----------



## Jelac07 (Jul 8, 2011)

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill products are:

Lumi Loose Shadow

Asylum Loose Shadow

Stella Loose Shadow

Goldilux Loose Shadow

Hysteric Loose Shadow

I love AMY and Sugarpill!! 

&lt;3 Jela

*edited for typos


----------



## mp23jp (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill items (it is very hard choosing only 5!)

1) Poison Plum - best purple ever anywhere

2) Love+ - rare to find such a great red

3) Lumi - has a thousand and one looks

4) Buttercupcake - a yellow that doesn't fade

5) Stella - fabulous


----------



## luvinsugarpill (Jul 8, 2011)

*Oh gosh, How does someone just pick 5?? I love everything Sugarpill. Well here goes.*

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:*

*- Sweetheart Palette*

*- Tako Pressed Eyeshadow*

*- Stella Loose Eyeshadow*

*- Magpie Loose Eyeshadow*

*- Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow*


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (Jul 8, 2011)

Top five

1. Poison Plum Pressed Shadow

2. Love + Pressed Shadow

3. Dollipop Press Shadow

4. Weekender Loose Shadow

5. Cat Eye False Lashes


----------



## tynea Moore (Jul 8, 2011)

I love sugar pill,my top 5 are :

Royal sugar

Buttercup cake

Aslyum

Stella

Tipsy


----------



## Dorkykitty (Jul 8, 2011)

I have not gotten to try Sugarpill cosmetics yet. But from the reviews I have seen and all the bright beautiful colors I really have been dying to!

*My top 5 *

1.Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2.Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

4.Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

5.4-Color Palette / Burning Heart


----------



## LemonEden (Jul 8, 2011)

Favorite Sugarpill Products? UM... all of them!? But if I must choose ONLY 5:

1. Goldiluxe loose eyeshadow
2. Burning Heart Palette (&lt;3 4 great colors, what what!)
3. Lumi loose eyeshadow
4. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

5. Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow


----------



## MoraEden (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never tried Sugarpill before either, but here's my list of want to trys.

Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Magpi Loose Eyeshadow

Starling Loose Eyeshadow

I am a fan of Makeup Talk and Sugarpill on Facebook.


----------



## Renee Benton (Jul 8, 2011)

Eye Dusts are my absolute favorite eye products!

1. 



Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow- I have hazel eyes so green looks ah-mazing



 .2 Stella Loose Eyeshadow- everyone needs black


 3. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow- goes with the brown in my eyes



 4. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow- I have a dress this color!
 


 5. Starling Loose Eyeshadow- For a classic, pin-up ish look!

Also, I sign in with my husband's account, lol!!!


----------



## rosepill (Jul 8, 2011)

My Favorites!!!!!


Burning Heart palette
Sweet Heart palette
Royal Sugar
Goldilux
Lumi

Sugarpill rocks!!!!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## ameslyn (Jul 8, 2011)

top 5 favorites

1. Lumi Loose Shadow

2. Paperdoll Loose Shadow

3. Hysteric Loose Shadow

4. Absinthe Loose Shadow

5. Sweetheart Palette

I think I need them all though, they are all so beautiful and pigmented.


----------



## Lisa Cressey (Jul 8, 2011)

i LOVE poison plum, dollipop, flamepoint, goldilux, and midori!


----------



## ThePinkLadyJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I too, have yet to try these products personally. Though some of my friends have and they love them. The top 5 SugerPill products I've most been lusting for are:

1. Burning Heart Palette (especially for LOVE+ I'm a HUGE primary red fan)
2. Sweetheart Palette
3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow (Reeeeeeed!!!)
4. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
5. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## xsammm (Jul 8, 2011)

buttercupcake

love+

poison plum

royal sugar

dollipop


----------



## Jenn Hellcat (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 favourite sugarpill products!

- sweetheart palette

- goldilux loose eyeshadow

- darling loose eyeshadow

- magentric loose eyeshadow

- hysteric loose eyeshadow


----------



## bquilla1102 (Jul 8, 2011)

Love Sugarpill but haven't been able to buy any new make up lately ;( I NEED TOO WIN PLEASE!!!! Good luck ladies!

1. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

4. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

5. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Siryn (Jul 8, 2011)

top 5 sugarpill products:

Lumi

Asylum

Absinthe

Magpie

Birthday Girl


----------



## tracyd (Jul 8, 2011)

I love in no particular order:

asylum

paperdoll

bulletproof

love+

lumi!


----------



## foxylotta77 (Jul 8, 2011)

1. LUMI LOOSE SHADOW 2.TIARA LOOSE SHADOW 3.HYSTERIC LOOSE SHADOW 4.STELLA LOOSE SHADOW 5.ROYAL SUGAR LOOSE SHADOW


----------



## Anna Tnn (Jul 8, 2011)

My fav. products are poison plum, tiara loose shadow, goldilux, magpie, lumi loose shadows!!!


----------



## HulaGrlDncr (Jul 8, 2011)

I LOVE every SugarPill item I have tried. But my fav five are:

1 - Magpie (I use it with practically everything)

2 - Lumi

3 - Absinthe

4 - Hysteric

5 - Afterparty

Thanks for the chances of winning this.

Melissa


----------



## ldylushess (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All! I heart Sugarpill! This stuff is AMAZING!!!!!

My TOP 5 are:

1. Dollipop Eyeshadow

2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Buttercupcake Eyeshadow

4. Poison Plum Eyeshadow

5. Love+ Eyeshadow

Thanks !!


----------



## Hannah Black (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products

1. Buttercupcake Pressed Shadow

2. Goldilux Loose Shadow

3. Tiara Loose Shadow

4. Birthdaygirl Loose Shadow

5. Paper Doll Loose Shadow


----------



## smile4melanie (Jul 8, 2011)

i haven't had the chance to try any of the sugarpill products yet, but i have been on the website and have picked some items that i would love to buy. 

1) Burning Heart palette

2) Sweatheart palette

3) Goldilux loose eyeshadow

4) Tiara loose eyeshadow

5) Stella loose eyeshadow.


----------



## cburr (Jul 8, 2011)

I am so glad that you are having this contest!

My Favorites:

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4. absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

and 5. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow!


----------



## Yunaresuka (Jul 8, 2011)

I have always wanted some Sugarpill products, so I am so excited!

My five favorites are,

Darling Loose Eyeshadow

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow

Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4. Sweetheart 4 color Palette

5. Junebug Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Unique Desire (Jul 8, 2011)

This is such an awesome giveaway/contest!!

Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:
Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow
Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
Burning Heart palette

Thank you!


----------



## Sarah Marie (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My Sugarpill favorite *&lt;3* 5 are:

1. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

2. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4. Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow

5. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## neecey805 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hola,

my favorite 5 sugarpill items are:

1) goldilux eyeshadow

2) burning heart palette

3) sweetheart palette

4) magentric eyeshadow

5) poison plum eyeshadow

good luck everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Edyc7 (Jul 8, 2011)

5 Sugarpill Favs:


Afterparty eyeshadow
Poison Plum eyeshadow
Cateye false eyelashes
Decora eyeshadow
4 color palette Sweetheart


----------



## whambamglambam (Jul 8, 2011)

My Top 5:

Decora loose shadow

Absinthe loose shadow

Poison Plum pressed shadow

Afterparty pressed shadow

Magpie loose shadow


----------



## jendavison (Jul 8, 2011)

Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

Goldilux loose eyeshadow

Flamepoint pressed eyeshadow

Lumi loose eyeshadow

Asylum loose eyeshadow


----------



## Tiffallheart (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never tried Sugarpill, but I have been wanting to for sometime!

Its so hard to only pick 5!

1.Decora Loose Eyeshadow

2.4-Color Palette / Sweetheart

3.Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

4.Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

5.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

I 'like' MakeUp Talk &amp; Sugarpill on Facebook


----------



## Purpleprincess (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm a Sugarpill virgin but I can't wait to try: 

1.  Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

2.  Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

3.  Burning Heart Palette

4.  Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

5.  Magentric Loose Eyeshdow


----------



## justmelody (Jul 8, 2011)

I love all things Sugarpill, more specifically:

1. Buttercup

2. Dollipop

3. Magentric

4. Goldilux

5. Asylum

I like both pages on FB. Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Pastanomicon (Jul 8, 2011)

I haven't gotten the chance to try Sugarpill yet, but my faves are:

Absinthe loose shadow

Decora loose shadow

Birthday Girl loose shadow

Sweetheart Palette 

Royal Sugar loose shadow


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh Goodness! I love Sugar Pill Cosmetics....

Top 5 Sugar Pill Products:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Dollipop pressed shadow

4. Lumi loose eyeshadow

5. Hysteric loose eyeshadow


----------



## BrandyMMB (Jul 8, 2011)

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart
3. Absinthe loose shadow (the only one i own)
4.Magentric Loose Shadow
5.Royal sugar Loose Shadow

Liked both pages in facebook (Brandy MMB)


----------



## Aly Kay (Jul 8, 2011)

5 favs:

1) Burning heat palette

2) Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

3) Sweet Heart Palette

4) Goldilux Eyeshadow

5) Asylum Eyeshadow

Already liked MakeupTalk &amp; Sugarpill on FB

=)


----------



## angie1566 (Jul 8, 2011)

My Top 5 Sugarpill Products:

1.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

2.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3.Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

4.After Party Pressed Eyeshadow

5.Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## corinneyyyy126 (Jul 8, 2011)

My top 5 (very hard list to pick!)

1. stella

2. asylum

3.Goldilux

4. Cold heart Palette

5.Tiara


----------



## hotscandal (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh man! This one is tough! I have not had the opportunity to own a sugarpill cosmetic product, but I've purchased a number of things from Amy on Ebay and on Etsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1) Poisoned plum pressed eyeshadow

2) Hysteric Loose eyeshadow

3) Magipie loose eyeshadow

4) Tako pressed eyeshadow

5) BulletProof Pressed eyeshadow


----------



## VintageKoha (Jul 8, 2011)

Stella (it's still bold and black and packs a punch with the sparkles)
Buttercupcake (rarely does one find a yellow with as much spunk that you don't have to layer on while wet to get a bright finish. One of the best yellows I've seen people wear to date.)
Poison Plum (From what I've seen this is a deeply rich purple that blends well and to be honest my heartstrings can always be pulled for purple.)
Lumi (I find it amazing that it holds such a brilliance on it's own or over another color. For a loose shadow I think it's the bees knees.)
Dollipop or Love+ (I've seen dollipop and Love+ and both blend really well with other colors and hold a very unique richness that one does not often find in the more red toned range being as red is a larger pigment and does not hold as well. I can't decide which one I like more without trying them myself but I've not had the chance to do so.)

I've been eyeballing Sugarpill since it came out and although I've not had the chance to try it myself I have seen it in person on people before- rarely is there an eyeshadow that is this rich and impressive. I hope to one day be able to give a more solid opinion on favorites.

~~

Koha Kat


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jul 8, 2011)

Cat Eye Fake Lashes Decora Loose Eyeshadow Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow Tako Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## slipperyangel19 (Jul 8, 2011)

1) Cold Heart Palette ( This is the only Sugarpill item I own)

2) Royal sugar (amazing colour)

3) Lumi (gorgeous)

4) Absinthe (I love greens)

5)Love+ (its always sold out here in the UK)

I really really hope I win as Sugarpill is SOOOOOOOO difficult to find over here

x x


----------



## BMarie45 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love SUGARPILL cosmetics, and my favorites are:

1. Stella loose eyeshadow

2. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

3. Goldilux loose eyeshadow

4. Posion Plum pressed eyeshadow

5. Tiara loose eyeshadow


----------



## eroholic (Jul 8, 2011)

â™¥*Top 5 Sugarpill Products*â™¥


Asylum loose powder 
Love+ pressed powder

Absinthe loos powder

Buttercupcake pressed powder

Decora loose powder


----------



## Mari-Liis (Jul 8, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill

1. Afterparty pressed eyeshadow (this is a MUST have)

2. Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

3. Starling loose eyeshadow

4. Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

5. Magpie loose eyeshadow

Thanks for the amazing opportunity and Good luck to all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amber112609 (Jul 8, 2011)

top five sugarpill favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


PAPERDOLL---chromalust loose eyeshadow
STELLA---chromalust loose eyeshadow
DARLING---chromalust loose eyeshadow
JUNEBUG---chromalust loose eyeshadow
ROYAL SUGAR---chromalust loose eyeshadow


like makeuptalk.com and sugarpill on facebook  --amber wysong


----------



## AubergineDreams (Jul 8, 2011)

-Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

-Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

-Goldilux loose Eyeshadow

-Tiara loose eyeshadow

-Love+ pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Shannon Marinus (Jul 8, 2011)

I love Sugarpill.... MY top 5 are:

1.Poison Plum

2. Paperdoll

3.Royal Sugar

4.Midori

5.Tipsy


----------



## simplyadorable (Jul 8, 2011)

omg this would be amazing.... my top five favs are

Buttercupcake 

Stella

Birthday Girl 

Flamepoint 

dollipop


----------



## FairiousSolana (Jul 8, 2011)

1) Sweetheart Palette

2) Burning Heart Palette

3) Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

4) Decora Loose Eyeshadow

5) Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sam Yor (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing Tops Sugarpill!

My Favorites Are As Follows...Err Or 5 Of Them Anyway:

o Burning Heart Palette

o Magpie Loose Pigment

o Lumi Loose Pigment

o Sweetheart Palette

o Royal Sugar Loose Pigment

YAY SUGARPILL!!!!


----------



## misslilsexy (Jul 8, 2011)

I love all of SUGARPILL's things but my top 5 is 1) flame point 2) poison plum 3) birthday girl 4) goldilux 5) royal sugar


----------



## APARADA (Jul 8, 2011)

Greetings All, 

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill Cosmetic products are...

1. CAT EYE False Lashes

2. Paperdoll Loose Eye shadow

3. Royal Sugar Loose Eye Shadow

4. Darling Loose Eye Shadow

5. Flamepoint Pressed Eye Shadow

Thanks!!


----------



## Cassie219 (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 favorites (whether I've used them or see pictures and drool over them) are:

1. Afterparty! Has to be the best electric blue color ever created.

2. Tiara - umm did somebody crush up aluminum foil and put it in a jar? I think maybe yes.

3. Bulletproof - I will never buy another black eyeshadow ever again (well except when it runs out then I'll buy more bulletproof)

4. Absinthe - I love green! I don't know why I haven't gotten this one yet maybe I can win it? yes please

5. Midori - If I can't have absinthe then this one is also a stunning shimmery green color

So I could probably keep going, but then I'd have listed every single Sugarpill color. Eventually I will own them all! I'm trying to pace myself, and I love getting the package in the mail. It's like Christmas in July!

You rock!


----------



## mllemishelle (Jul 8, 2011)

My favorite Sugarpill products are:

1. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

2. Sweetheart Palette 

3. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

4. Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes

5. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

Fingers crossed! xx


----------



## MrsT (Jul 8, 2011)

Have not tried Sugarpill products...yet! The 5 top favorites I've seen and want the most are:

1-Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

2-Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

3-Burning Heart 4-color palette

4-Absyinthe Loose Eyeshadow

5-Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

Thanks for offering such a generous giveaway!


----------



## pinkice (Jul 8, 2011)

my top 5 fav

Birthday girl loose

afterparty pressed shadow

lumi loose shadow

magentric

royal sugar


----------



## NaomiHope (Jul 8, 2011)

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill products are:

1. Poison Plum

2. Dollipop

3. Afterparty

4. Hysteric

5. Bulletproof

Thanks for the awesome contest! *fingers crossed*


----------



## kikidollface90 (Jul 8, 2011)

I absolutely adore Sugarpill. This year was my first time trying their products and I LOVE them. The pigmentation of the matte shadows are excellent

1. Sweetheart palette

2. Asylum

3. Decora

4. Buttercupcake

5. Magpie

I love them all but these are my favorites for the moment ^^


----------



## KillerBunny (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:
1. Tiara

2. Sweetheart Pallet

3. Burning Heart Pallet

4. Goldilux

5. Lumi

I've been drooling over Sugarpill for so long! It would seriously be a dream come true to win all this stuff!


----------



## JMurphy77 (Jul 8, 2011)

Favorite Sugarpill products:  Sadly, I've never come across Sugarpill in a store, but the loose eyeshadows look AMAZING - I'm always on the lookout for vibrant colors!


----------



## pleasantbullet (Jul 8, 2011)

top 5 sugarpill products:
burning heart palette
sweetheart palette
stella loose powder
absinthe loose powder
royal sugar loose powder!

good luck!


----------



## pumpkin84 (Jul 8, 2011)

So hard to pick just five! ^__^ My picks would be:

1) Decora

2) Afterparty

3) Dollipop

4) Flamepoint

5) Stella


----------



## MelissaR (Jul 8, 2011)

My FAV 5 Sugarpill Items

1. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow
2. Starling Loose Eyeshadow
3. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow
4. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart
5. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## sabrae (Jul 8, 2011)

Top 5 Favorites:

1. Lumi

2. Absinthe

3. Stella

4. Afterparty

5. Bulletproof

Thank you!


----------



## Angelfish (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never actually used any of the Sugarpill products but they look so fun and bright, so I'd love to try them out!

Top 5 that spark my interest:

- Sweetheart Pallet

- Poison Plum Pressed Shadow

- Lumi Loose Shadow

- Birthday Girl Loose Shadow

- Darling Loose Shadow


----------



## kikimcgee (Jul 8, 2011)

In no specific order:


Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
Bullet Proof Pressed Eyeshadow
Magpie Loose Eyeshadow
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Thanx ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Burning Heart quad
2. Sweetheart quad
3. Asylum loose e/s
4. Goldilux loose e/s
5. Royal Sugar Loose e/s


----------



## Halifax (Jul 8, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products: Stella, Lumi, Goldilux, Magpie (loose) and Bulletproof (pressed)


----------



## JMurphy77 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, new to this forum and have questions that I couldn't find answers to in the FAQ.  When we post on FOTD for contest entries, how does that work?  Do we have to start a new thread, or reply to an existing thread?  Will a FOTD post be automatically entered into a contest, or do we need to specify it as a contest entry?  Last, if there are multiple contests running, will one FOTD post get an entry into each contest, do we need to do a separate post for each contest, or do we need to pick which contest we would prefer an entry into?  If there is an area of the forum that answers these questions and I simply missed it, could you please direct me to the proper location?  I'm looking forward to learning more about makeup styles through this site.  Thanks!


----------



## Slinkycats (Jul 8, 2011)

So far I have not had the opportunity to even try Sugarpill although I very much want to! Really I want to own 1 of EVERYTHING Sugarpill makes but you only want 5 SO I will give you the top 5 that I wish to own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if I could only choose 5 lol. Somewhat predictable sorry...

5. Sweetheart Pallete

4. Burning Heart Pallette

3. Bulletproof

2. Lumi

1. Absinthe

So mostly predictable but those would be my choices if I could only pick 5... yes I know I cheated with the palletes, well sort of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I win but good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## JuicyBujii (Jul 8, 2011)

oooh i am so excited about this contest! I have a money coach because of my excessive spending on MAKEUP AND SHOES! So i desperately need to win this! My fav products are:

1. the burning heart palette WHICH IS ALWAYS SOLD OUT!

2.tierra loose eye

3. lumi loose eye

4.lavender vegan

5 and BUTTERCUPCAKE!!!

please remember JUICY!!!!


----------



## ivy42 (Jul 8, 2011)

I HAVE  NOT TRIED THESE COSMETICS,,BUT IM A FAN..LOVE TO PURCHASE SOMEDAY!!       MY TOP 5: BURNING HEART PALETTE,GOLDILIX LOOSE EYESHADOW,TIARA LOOSE EYESHADOW, STELLA LOOSE EYESHADOW, ASYLUM LOOSE EYESHADOW.


----------



## lily1l (Jul 8, 2011)

My top 5 products are:


GOLDILUX!
burning heart palette
sweetheart palette
royal sugar
asylum


----------



## scooby1 (Jul 8, 2011)

These are 5 of the products on my mile-long wish list I have going on their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Asylum loose eye shadow (I could win it!!)

Dewdrop kisses fake lashes

Magentric loose eye shadow

Darling loose eye shadow

Weekender loose eye shadow


----------



## Ingrid Brunette (Jul 8, 2011)

wow, this would be amazing to win

five favorite sugarpill prodducts

poison plum

buttercup

magentric

dollypop

midori


----------



## Luzsyd (Jul 8, 2011)

&lt;3 Sugarpill  TOP FIVE

Burning Heart Palette

Sweet Heart Palette

Absinthe loose e/s

Asylum loose e/s

Goldilux loose e/s


----------



## Lashellh (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Goldilux

2. Bulletproof

3. Tiara

4. Royal Sugar

5. Poison Plum


----------



## LeighLikeRawr (Jul 8, 2011)

Ahhh! I love sugarpill. I've wanted sugarpill for a while, but I just don't have the money. But my top 5 favorite Sugarpill products would have to be:

Asylum, because Red is just an amazing color, and it's so freakin pigmented!

Buttercupcake, because it's a VERY pigmented yellow, and I love yellow.

Goldilux, because I haven't seen such a beautiful gold pigment. like, ever.

Junebug, because It's a very pretty green color, and I love actual june bugs c:

and lastly, Lumi. It's my absolute favorite because it just looks like an awesome color, with the little blue and green speckles.


----------



## beckstarx33 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Top 5 Sugarpill Favs  



*


Burning Heart Palette
Sweetheart Palette
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Bicca (Jul 8, 2011)

1) Goldilux loose eye shadow
2) Poison Plum pressed eye shadow
3) Tako pressed eye shadow

4) Afterparty pressed eye shadow

5) Lumi loose eye shadow


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Burning Heart Palette !!!!

2. Swetheart Palette

3. Cateye False Eyelashes

4.Absinthe loose Eyeshadow

5. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

ugh im so excited


----------



## Lala16 (Jul 8, 2011)

My favorite sugarpill shadows are


poisonplum
birthdaygirl
goldilux
afterparty
dollipop


----------



## trysha (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey amy you have the most amazing makeup i am absouluting in love with your products i have been wearing my sugarpill makeup that i brought off you and my customers at work have been asking where i get my makeup from because they love your makeup just as much as me!! wow so excited





ok well my TOP 5 would have to be..


Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow
Flamepoint pressed eyeshadow
Burning heart pallette
Royal sugar loose eyeshadow
Goldilux loose eyeshadow
You are amazing you are one of my idols i look up to you i hope i can do something like owning my own makeup company one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im so excited i hope i win woohoo have an amazing day


----------



## JynxyBoi (Jul 8, 2011)

Just found out about this site and already in love. and Sugarpill is amazing my good friend Dawn introduced me to the line and it is amazing

My top 5 items if I have to pick are(cause they all rock):

1: Midori Pressed Eyeshadow (green is my signature color hehe)

2:BulletProof Pressed Eyeshadow (Cause black goes with everything)

3oison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

4:JuneBug Loose Eyeshadow

5:Tako pressed Eyeshadow (Cause white goes with everything)


----------



## cosmeticsFREAK (Jul 8, 2011)

*1.* Sweetheart Pallet

*2.* Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
*3.* Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
*4.* Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow
*5. *Royal Suger Loose Eyeshadow

Thanks for the opportunity. By far best vibrant colors ever! Keep up the amazing work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madameBUBBLY (Jul 8, 2011)

GL to everyone! I haven't tried it but I've been eyeing it for ages now. It's actually on my top 10 wants list of 2010/11. ^^

1. Goldilux loose eyeshadow

2. Burning Heart palette

3. Decora loose eyeshadow

4. Sweetheart palette

5. Junebug loose eyeshadow

Thank you for the organisers of this! ^^


----------



## MynxMidnight (Jul 8, 2011)

SO excited!!!

Favorite items:

1. Sweetheart Palette

2. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

4. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

5. Darling Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## gennett21 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have never tried any of their products just heard a lot about them so I am very interesting in trying their eyeshadows.


----------



## littlethor (Jul 9, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill Products:

1. Tiara

2. Stella

3. Goldilux

4. Afterparty

5. Lumi


----------



## KaeceeLove (Jul 9, 2011)

Top 5 sugarpill products:

poison plum pressed shadow

hysteric loose shadow

paperdoll loose shadow

Lumi loose shadow

Butter cupcake pressed shadow


----------



## Christa Roze (Jul 9, 2011)

I &lt;3 Sugarpill!!!

My favs are

1. dollipop

2. Flamepoint

3. Birthday girl

4. Love +

5. Poison Plum!

I like makeup talk and sugarpill on fb!!


----------



## jezebelseven (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't tried them yet, because every time I have money I can't decide what I want most, as it all looks completely amazing.

If I *had* to choose today, the first 5 products that are on my "Buy when you have money to spend" list are:

Royal Sugar Chromalust

Darling Chromalust

Sweetheart Palette
Decora Chromalust

Starling Chromalust


----------



## Double C (Jul 9, 2011)

I stumbled across this amazing brand, and it had changed my makeup love, into makeup obsession!

Every spare cent I've had in the last year has been spent on Sugarpill cosmetics( which isn't alot); and although i haven't been able to purchase a total of five yet, I'll list my favorites in general!

1. Poison plum- pressed shadow

2. Dollipop- pressed shadow

3. love+ - pressed shadow

4. royal sugar- loose shadow ( don't have, but I've seen amazing things done wet/dry with this one!)

5. asylum- loose shadow ( don't have this one either but I saw petrilude use it before he could tell us what it was!)

regardless, who ever gets this giveaway is going to cry colorful tears of joy!


----------



## Ivan Alina (Jul 9, 2011)

Let's see. My top 5 Sugarpill:

Burning Heart Palette

Stella Loose

Asylum Loose

Tipsy Loose

Magpie Loose

I 'like' MakeUp Talk &amp; Sugarpill on Facebook (Ivan Alina-Alexandra)

Great Give A Way!! Thanks!


----------



## lozephyr (Jul 9, 2011)

My top 5 are:

+ Love +

+ royal sugar

+ lumi

+ tako

+ goldilux

I like both Sugarpill and Makeup Talk on facebook. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=535836702


----------



## agueda (Jul 9, 2011)

I have not tried their eyeshadows, but I am a huge fan of Amy and her makeup and I would love to try:

1. Afterparty

2. Poison Plum

3. Tako

4. Stella

5. Goldilux


----------



## NeonCoutureX (Jul 9, 2011)

I've loved Sugar Pill since I saw Queenofblending rave about it! &amp; I've seen a ton of vids on it, And hope to own some !

Top 5 .

1. Royal Sugar loose eye shadow

2.Goldilux loose eye shadow

3.Magpie loose eye shadow

4.Burning Hearts quad

5. Doili Pop pressed eye shadow


----------



## RellaRockstar (Jul 9, 2011)

My top Fave 5

1. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

2. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

3. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

4. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

5. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

    I love sugarpill cosmetics they perfectly fit my style.  I love the loose eyeshadow its really bright and I love to do rainbow eyeshadow with them.


----------



## Suzy Bernier (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's my top 5!

1. Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

3. Afterparty pressed eyeshadow

4. Paperdoll loose eyeshadow

5 Birthday Girl loose eyeshadow

I like MakeupTalk on facebook!

I like Sugarpill on facebook!

mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Sammy (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,

My 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products Are

1. The Sweetheart Pallette

2. The Burning Heart Pallette

3. Absinthe Loose Shadow

4. Decora Loose Shadow

5. Starling Loose Shadow

I like Sugarpill on FB too

Thanks!



 All!


----------



## Lovemyself (Jul 9, 2011)

My top 5 are:

1. Lumi loose eyeshadow

2. Afterparty pressed eyeshadow

3. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

4. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

5. Starling loose eyeshadow


----------



## Roxane Van Gore (Jul 9, 2011)

my top 5 :

1/ decora loose eyeshadow

2/ darling loose eyeshadow

3/ stella loose eyeshadow

4/ goldilux loose eyeshadow

5/ poison plum pressed eyeshadow


----------



## xzomborx (Jul 9, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products!

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Dollipop Pressed Powder

3. Lumi Loose Shadow

4. Bulletproof Pressed Powder

5. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Ever since i got my package from Sugarpill I haven't used any other shadows cause they just don't compare in pigment! My favorite EVER!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raphaelavh (Jul 9, 2011)

My favorite 5:

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## MarieMunsterful (Jul 9, 2011)

My favorite must have Sugar Pill products are:

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
Darling Loose Eyeshadow
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
4-Color Palette / Sweetheart
Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Alexandriaweb (Jul 9, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill:

Afterparty pressed eyeshadow

Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

Cat eye false eyelashes

Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

I like both Sugarpill and makeuptalk.com on facebook (Louise Mary Smith)


----------



## 10ika (Jul 9, 2011)

Top Five

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Decora Loose Shadow

4. Goldilux Loose Shadow

5. Dewdrop Kisses Eyelashes

And also looooove Darling Loose Shadow.


----------



## janairity (Jul 9, 2011)

1. burning heart palette

2. asylum loose eyeshadow

3. royal sugar loose eyeshadow

4. absinthe loose eyeshadow

5. stella loose eyeshadow


----------



## Karinalicious (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my god! I am so in love with Sugarpill!

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Royal Loose Powder

3. Buttercupcake pressed shadow

4. Midori Pressed Shadow

5. and ANY of their lashes. Goreous!


----------



## xina751 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like these 5 products:

Magentric Loose Eyeshadow-awesome dark pink !

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow- because I adore a great electric blue

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow- one of the best reds you can find with an amazing sheen

Sweetheart Palette-such beautiful vibrant colors

Cat Eye false lashes- you cant find a swooping thick pair like this anywhere


----------



## voodoogirl (Jul 9, 2011)

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill products are:

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## sublimepanda (Jul 9, 2011)

i didnt know if eyelashes counted or not soo....

1. Sweetheart Palette

2. Burning Heart Palette

3. Lumi loose eyeshadow

4. Junebug loose eyeshadow

5.Asylum loose eyeshadow


----------



## rainbowholly134 (Jul 9, 2011)

*OOoOOo! Here are my Top FIVE FAVs!*


*Buttercupcake* Pressed Eyeshadow 
*Love+* Pressed Eyeshadow

4-Color Palette / *Burning Heart*

*Tako *Pressed Eyeshadow

*CatEye* False Eyelashes


----------



## etacarinae (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, what a dream! I've never been able to afford Sugarpill, so I think I'd die if I won XD

My top 5 Faves are:

1. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow (!!)
2. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow
4. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow
5. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

I've also liked Sugarpill and Makeuptalk on Facebook! I don't want to give away my name on here in public, but I can send screenshots/PM a mod and answer it privately if need be : )


----------



## Jadangel2001 (Jul 9, 2011)

Never used Sugarpill before but have been lemming these for a while:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Goldilux

4. Flamepoint

5. Asylum

Follow both you and Sugarpill on fb!! Would love to win this to try!


----------



## Tiffany Hudson (Jul 9, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow Stella Loose Eyeshadow Asylum Loose Eyeshadow Tiara Loose Eyeshadow   I love all Sugarpill's things though! They are all amazing


----------



## eliz2210 (Jul 9, 2011)

I love all the colors.

My top five are:

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## kibbsknowsbest (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't owned Sugarpill products and I don't know why?!? they are beautiful!!

my favorites have to be...

 

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

3. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow 

4. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## YoAdrienne (Jul 9, 2011)

1. Sweetheart palette

2. Goldilux loose pigment

3. Decora loose pigment

4. Tiara loose pigment

5. After party eyeshadow


----------



## yoonai (Jul 9, 2011)

My TOP 5!

- Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

- Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

- Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

- Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

- Decora Loose Eyeshadow

I would love to win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also like Makeuptak and Sugarpill facebooks!


----------



## DragonGirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg! I would love to win this my top 5 favorites are actually in the give-a-way 1. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow 2. Stella Loose Eyeshadow 3. Absinth Loose Eyeshadow 4. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow 5. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow I also liked both pages on facebook


----------



## zoequinn (Jul 9, 2011)

My favorite sugar pill products are

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart

3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

5. Stella Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## kaoticxkitten (Jul 9, 2011)

It is impossible to pick a top 5 because I am completely enamored with the entire sugarpill line. I annoy the crud out of my fiance by talking about it all the time, and he's actually thrilled when I rant and rave to my friends because it's someone else to talk to about sugarpill.


----------



## ashboolizmo (Jul 9, 2011)

1. Darling Loose Eyeshadow
2. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3. CatEye False Eyelashes

4. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

5. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 9, 2011)

Top 5:

1. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

2. Goldlux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Sweetheart Eyeshadow Pallet

5. .....and of course a Sugarpill Logo Sticker, in pink!!


----------



## Ashley Beach (Jul 9, 2011)

Top 5 FAVORITE Sugarpill Products::

1: Asylum loose eyeshadow- because its so hard to find good red eyeshadow!

2:Lumi loose eyeshadow- Its just so gorgeous a color!

3:Absinthe loose eyeshadow-Beautiful shade of green, makes my eyes pop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4: Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow- I've never seen such a briiliant blue!

5: Hysteric loose eyeshadow- My favorite color is purple!!!


----------



## Calissa (Jul 9, 2011)

Love thisssss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

3. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

4. Sweetheart palette

5. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## BackwoodsBlonde (Jul 9, 2011)

Ah! There's no way I can resist a Giveaway that has Sugarpill goodies!

My top 5:

1. Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes

2. Magnetric loose eyeshadow -I'm a sucker for anything pink-

3. Love + Pressed eyeshadow

4. Flamepoint Pressed eyeshadow

5. Midori Pressed eyeshadow

P.S: Already liked makeup talk and sugarpill -duh- on facebook


----------



## dorna (Jul 9, 2011)

5 favorite sugarpill products: Goldilux loose shadow, Poison Plum pressed shadow, Asylum Loose Shadow, Midori pressed shadow, and Tiara loose shadow. Yay! =]


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 9, 2011)

This would be my first chance to try some Sugarpill

Things that look amazing on the website are...

1. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

Like both on facebook!


----------



## MsNeisha (Jul 10, 2011)

My Top Five Sugarpill Products

1. Love

2. Flamepoint

3. Goldilux

4. Royal Sugar

5. Buttercupcake


----------



## Wednesdaywoe (Jul 10, 2011)

I've been eyeing Sugarpill Cosmetics for awhile now but haven't actually been able to buy any. My top 5 products would be:


Stella loose eyeshadow
Darling loose eyeshadow
Dollipop pressed eyeshadow
Asylum loose eyeshadow
Magpie loose eyeshadow

They look amazing!


----------



## hcrescenzo (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:

1.) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2.) Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

3.) Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

4.) Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

5.) Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Cherry138 (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 must haves!!!

1) Poison Plum

2) Goldilux

3) Hysteric

4) Junebug

5) Dollipop

like both on facebook!


----------



## MrsFena313 (Jul 10, 2011)

*My 5 Fav's are*

*1.Stella Loose Eyeshadow*

*2.Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow*

*3.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow*

*4.Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow*

*5.Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow*

*and i'm already a fan/like MUT AND SugarPill on FB*


----------



## Luluperu (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 right now are: 1. Goldilux 2. Darling 3. Junebug 4. Tipsy 5. Afterparty and liked sugarpill and makeuptalk on facebook


----------



## Bhevarri (Jul 10, 2011)

1: Love+

2: Dollipop

3: Poison Plum

4: Lumi

5: Goldilux

&lt;3

Awesome giveaway! Woo!


----------



## Hezzie (Jul 10, 2011)

I already like MUT and Sugarpill on FB.

I don't own any sugarpill products yet but I have been checking them out for a while and I've also been following them on FB for longer than I have been following MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Top 5 things:

1) Burning Heart Palette (LOVE the yellow)

2)Cat Eye false lashes

3) Royal Sugar Loose eyeshadow (*drool*)

4)Decora Loose Shadow

5)Hysteric loose shadow


----------



## SuzyBaby (Jul 10, 2011)

I have followed Amy since her early days on Ebay, so I TOTALLY trust anything she makes, recommends, and believes in lol. 

TOP 5:

LUMI LOOSE POWDER

BUTTER CUPCAKE PRESSED POWDER

BIRTHDAY GIRL LOOSE EYESHADOW

POISON PLUM PRESSED POWDER

GOLDILUX LOOSE EYESHADOW

WITH ALL MY LOVE

-MAKEUP HOARDER &lt;3


----------



## lisam9294 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Must haves = All......Top 5 = All  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />........Sugarpill looks so awesome!*
  *My Top 5 products are .......*
  
 [SIZE=12pt]Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes[/SIZE]

 [SIZE=12pt]Magpie Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

 [SIZE=12pt]Magentric Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

 [SIZE=12pt]4-Color Palette ~ Sweetheart[/SIZE]

 [SIZE=12pt]4-Color Palette ~ Burning Heart[/SIZE]


----------



## karamae (Jul 10, 2011)

favorite stuff!!

1.Lumi eyeshadow

2.Darling eyeshadow

3.stella eyeshadow

4.buttletproof eyeshadow

5.Royal Sugar Eyeshadow

great stuff for photoshoots.

I liked your page and sugarpill, I'm "Fake ID [jewelry"


----------



## AsukaLei (Jul 10, 2011)

My 5 Favorites are:

Burning Heart Palette

Loose Powder- Absinthe

Loose Powder- Goldilux

Loose Powder- Tiara

Pressed Shadow- Dollipop

Its so hard to pick just 5!! Good luck to everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mz Beautiful (Jul 10, 2011)

five favs...     1.Birthday girl loose eyeshadow 2.Tipsy loose eyeshadow 3.buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow 4. poison plum pressed eyeshadow 5.burning heart 4 color pallete


----------



## vonKatze (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:

- 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

- Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

- Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

- Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

- Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Aari (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

3. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

4. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

5. Starling Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## lenadoll45 (Jul 10, 2011)

Absinthe

Hysteric

Stella

Goldilux

Darling

i use at least one everyday!!!!!


----------



## MouserNerd (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorite products, without ever trying them, are, stella, goldilux, tiara, butter cupcake, and love+.


----------



## Pearl Resendiz (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Dollipop (Its almost impossible to dupe this color and quality)

2. Paperdoll (hard to find a good lavender of this quality)

3. Royal Sugar (about the best blue for someone with light skin, dark eyes and hair)

4. Love+ (Reeeeeeeed!)

5. Asylum (I've missed you)


----------



## Jamesthesaint (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill!

1. Goldilux!!!

2. Buttercupcake

3. Love+

4. Flamepoint

5. (Most wanted) Asylum


----------



## liquidskin (Jul 10, 2011)

*My favorite sugar pill products*

*1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart*

*2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart*

*3. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow*

*4.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow*

*5. Tiera loose eyeshadow*

*Im also a fan on FB of both Sugarpill and Makeup Talk*


----------



## Triciafitz66 (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill products:

1. Lumi 

2. Absinthe

3. Poison Plum

4. Love +

5. Bulletproof


----------



## Browning Cha (Jul 10, 2011)

*My top 5 favs: Hysteric, Paperdoll, Magentric, Decora and Birthday Girl . . . &lt;3*
*'Liked' MakeUp Talk &amp; Sugarpill on Facebook (Browning Cha)*


----------



## Jammybby (Jul 10, 2011)

Love+

Absinthe

Midori

Tako

Dollipop XD


----------



## Indigo17 (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

3. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

4. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

This is a great opportunity! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fiinch (Jul 10, 2011)

1.) Goldilux loose

2.) Burning Hearts palette

3.) Absinthe loose

4.) Flamepoint pressed

5.) Decora loose

Yeeeee I love Sugarpill! 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## stardustlette (Jul 10, 2011)

_*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:*_


_*Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow *_ 
_*Burning Heart palette*_

_*Asylum Loose Eyeshadow*_

_*Lumi Loose Eyeshadow *_

_*Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow*_


_*I really hope I win! Good luck to everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*_


----------



## whimsymess (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Royal Sugar eyeshadow

2. Decora Loose shadow

3. Goldilux Loose shadow

4. Tiara loose shadow

5. Junebug loose shadow


----------



## Sasha Sobbe (Jul 10, 2011)

TOP 5 SUGAR PILL

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow (which i have)

Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow ( Im dying for it)

Darling Loose Eyeshadow(need it)

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow (want it)

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow( would make my collection complete)


----------



## misszombie0221 (Jul 10, 2011)

Dollipop Eyeshadow

Afterparty Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

Buttercupcake Eyeshadow


----------



## BeautyEscapade (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are mine!

1. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

2. Love Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Paperdoll loose shadow

4. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

Thanks!


----------



## Giskuar (Jul 10, 2011)

I wish I could name 5 products that I love from Sugarpill, but I have just purchased the buring heart palette and I can't wait to get in the mail.  I love the colors. They look so-from the many picutres and tutorials I have seen-vibrant..I would love to have more...I just can't wait to get it in the mail...I am so excited


----------



## kimmiekarmalove (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't have anything from Sugarpill but I really want Lumi, the Burning Heart palette, Goldilux, Dollipop and the Sweetheart palette!

I like Makeuptalk on fb- Kimmie Karma
I like Sugarpill on fb-Kimmie Karma


----------



## Katie Young (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think Sugarpill has anything that I don't absolutely LOVE!! But my favorite top 5 would have to be 1) Burning Heart Palette 2) Darling 3) Stella 4) Absinthe and 5) Birthday Girl!!! Great Giveaway!!!!!


----------



## PukeFacedFreak (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorite SugarPill products are:

1. Poison Plum (pressed)

2. Stella (loose shadow)

3. Hysteric (loose shadow)

4. Burning Heart Pallete (I don't own it yet!)

5. Asylum (loose shadow - also don't own, but it looks GREAT!)


----------



## MzBre (Jul 10, 2011)

I




 Sugarpill.  My faves are:

Burning Heart Palette

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## rocketqueen68 (Jul 10, 2011)

My 5 faves are...

After Party 
Poison Plum loose pigment
goldielux 

midori

royal sugar 

&lt;3

-andreanna


----------



## Rayne313 (Jul 10, 2011)

TOP 5 FAVORITES!

1)Asylum Loose Eyeshadow &lt;3

2)Bulletproof pressed Eyeshadow &lt;3

3) Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow &lt;3

4) Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow &lt;3

5) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow &lt;3


----------



## ohbraveyouth (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill products:

1. Asylum loose eyeshadow

2. Burning Heart palette

3. Magpie loose eyeshadow

4. Paperdoll loose eyeshadow

5. Absinthe loose eyeshadow


----------



## SkrinkleCat (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorites? Eeee, that's hard!!


Asylum - I love that this is a beautiful bright red. It's so hard to find eyeshadow that's pure red!
Birthday Girl - This pink is absolutely adorable. It makes me feel like a princess~
Stella - I am a sucker for black eyeshadow. I adore it. It makes me into a sex kitten, and who doesn't want that?
Starling - Such a true blue! I love how this color pops crazy hard on brown eyes, which I don't have, but I love putting it on friends.
Decora - This color appeals to me because of how bizzarely bright it is. I'm over muted shades, and this is just so pretty!

I'd also like to add that Tipsy is beautiful and I would totally add it if I could pick six, hahaha~

Here's crossing my fingers! I liked both pages on facebook, too.


----------



## StickieMickiw (Jul 10, 2011)

I have always wanted to try Sugarpill but really haven't been able to afford it, so here it goes!

1. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

2. Poison Plumb Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

4. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## candy4up (Jul 10, 2011)

My favs are 

Buttercupcake

Dollipop

Lumi

Absinthe 

Magentric


----------



## KayleeBear (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 favorite sugar pill cosmetics:

1. Lumi loose eyeshadow

2. bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

3. tako pressed eyeshadow

4. starling loose eyeshadow

5. hysteric loose eyeshadow


----------



## Kgoulart (Jul 10, 2011)

My favorite products:

1)  Poison Plum pressed shadow

2)  Dollypop pressed shadow

3)  Midori pressed shadow

4)  Bulletproof pressed shadow

5)  Flamepoint pressed shadow

I'm anxious to try the loose shadows next ...


----------



## ZombieVixen (Jul 10, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:*
Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

Junebug Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## poetrymom (Jul 10, 2011)

only 5!?!?!

1 poison plum

2 after party

3 Goldilux

4 tako

5 royal sugar


----------



## ArchenemyAmy (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 favorites are

1. Asylum loose eyeshadow pigment

2. Magpie loose eyeshadow pigment

3. Goldilux loose eyeshadow pigment

4. Tiara loose eyeshadow pigment

5. Stella loose eyeshadow pigment

I love how long lasting your loose pigments are and how vibrant.  They look exactly the same from bottle to lids.  I am so glad that you have been adding more colors.  Your products are absolutely amazing!!!  I follow both FB pages.  I love your look of the day.  It helps to give me more ideas of how I could wear your pigments.  I absolutely love the entire ChromaLust line.  Your products are simply wonderful!

Mad Love,

Amy Cooper


----------



## Sharon Wilson (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill: Buttercupcake, Tipsy, Lumi, Weekender, Decora


----------



## Myzgbaby (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 most admired Sugarpill Products are below. I have never gotten the chance to try out the cosmetics before so hope I win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 1. Buttercupcake eyeshadow 2. Love + eyeshadow 3. Bulletproof eyeshadow 4. Goldilux pigment 5. Dollipop eyeshadow Thanks for the opportunity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Snowwhite23 (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Stella

2. Paperdoll

3. Hysteric

4. Tiara

5. Darling

theyre all so beautiful!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yournamehere121 (Jul 10, 2011)

top 5 favorites!

1) goldilux

2) darling

3) lumi

4) dollypop

5) hysteric


----------



## Jennifer Wolve (Jul 10, 2011)

This is an exciting giveaway !!!





Although I haven't tried any Sugarpill cosmetics yet, the ones I'd like to try most are:


Stella Loose Eyeshadow 
Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow


Thank you!!  *fingers crossed*


----------



## CandySwirl3 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Stella loose eyeshadow

 *Asylum loose eyeshadow

  *Goldilux loose eyeshadow

    *Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

      *Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow


----------



## Smitty (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Fav!!!

*1.) Flamepoint*

*2.) Buttercupcake*

*3.) Love+*

*4.) Poison Plum*

*5.) Lumi Loose Shadow*


----------



## jen30513oger1 (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products are:

1. Absinthe

2. Decora

3. Buttercupcake

4. Love +

5. Dollipop

I could use Absinthe almost everyday, and most of the time I do, it's my favorite eyeshadow EVER!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 favorites:

Dollipop pressed shadow

Poison Plum Pressed shadow

Goldilux loose shadow

Absinthe Loose shadow

Asylum loose shadow

So hard to choose I love Sugarpill's products!!!


----------



## skoo (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 favourite Sugarpill products:

1. Dollipop pressed eyeshadow 

2. Asylum loose eyeshadow (I want to try this SO much!)

3. Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

4. Goldilux loose eyeshadow

5. Afterparty pressed shadow

Thank you!


----------



## avocado (Jul 10, 2011)

My 5 Favorite Sugarpill things are:

Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

I am a fan of Sugarpill on facebook.

I am a fan of Makeuptalk on facebook.

I love that all of the Sugarpill makeup is cruelty free, and some are vegan too!

Thanks!


----------



## littleladybones (Jul 10, 2011)

HEY!

Top 5 favorite SUGARPILL products:

1. JUNEBUG chromalusty loose shadow

2. ABSINTHE loose shadow

3. MAGPIE loose shadow

4. GOLDILUX loose shadow

5. DOLLIPOP pressed shadow- Its the only pink ive tried that i feel doesnt smudge off and make me look like i have pink eye! 

HOPE I WIN!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toxic Candy (Jul 10, 2011)

I've never been able to try sugarpill(Would LOVE to though)

But anyways...

My favorites are:

1. Burning Heart palette 

2. SweetHeart Palette

3. Stella loose eyeshadow

4. Decora loose eyeshadow

5. Midori pressed eyeshadow

^.^


----------



## Amanderr4dead (Jul 10, 2011)

*Fav 5:
Cold Heart Pallet*

*Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow*

*ButterCupcake Pressed Eyeshadow*

*Midori Pressed Eyeshadow*

*Tiara Loose Eyeshadow*

*lalalove tese products and i ordered them 2 to make sure i never run out of them ! *


----------



## bahamabunny (Jul 10, 2011)

My Top 5 Favs:

1. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Butter cupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

4. Love+ Loose Eyeshadow

5. Royal sugar Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Alwaysblessed07 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Hello,  this contest is awesome.  I , like some other girlys on here, have not been able to get but would love to one day try*:

_Decora loose eyeshadow_

_Asylum loose eyeshadow_

_Burning Heart palette_

_Magentric eyeshadow_

_ &amp; Sweet heart palette._


----------



## Bria813 (Jul 10, 2011)

1) Posin Plum pressed eyeshadow

2) Love+ pressed eyeshadow

3) Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

4) Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

5) Royal sugar loose eyeshadow


----------



## Pretty Junebug (Jul 10, 2011)

1&gt; Burning Heart Palette

2&gt; Sweetheart Palette

3&gt; Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

4&gt; Magpie Eyeshadow

5&gt; Goldilux Eyeshadow

Thank you for this opportunity. I &lt;3 Sugarpill!


----------



## Setsuna22 (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Afterparty pressed shadow

2. Love + pressed shadow

3. Tako pressed shadow

4. Goldilux loose shadow

5. Bulletproof pressed shadow

&lt;3


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jul 10, 2011)

Top Five Sugarpill products are:

1. Asylum

2. Junebug

3. Magpie

4. Love+

5. Absinthe

I also Like both MakeupTalk and Sugarpill on facebook (my name is Alexis Morningstar on facebook)


----------



## girlaxia (Jul 10, 2011)

TOP 5 AMAZING SUGARPILL PRODUCTS!

â™¥ Burning Heart Quad

â™¥ Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

â™¥ Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

â™¥ Goldilux Eyeshadow 

â™¥ Stella Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Devi (Jul 10, 2011)

I adore Sugarpill! My favorite makeup! 1) Burning Heart palette. loveeee. my face looks like a sunset! 2) Goldilux. It just looks like liquid gold on. 3) Lumi. It's just lovely. 4) Asylum. I am obsessed with the color. 5) Royal Sugar. Again, obsessed with the color.


----------



## tasharamos128 (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Buttercup Pressed shadow

2. Decora

3. Burning Heart 4 quad palette

4. Royal sugar loose shadow

5. poison plum


----------



## kiyokonoel (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 are:


Poison Plum eyeshadow
Dollipop eyeshadow
Absinthe Loose eyeshadow
Lumi Loose eyeshadow
Stella Loos eyeshadow


----------



## l luv makeup (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 sugarpill

1. Afterparty eye shadow

2. Love + eye shadow

3. Dollipop eye shadow

4. Poison plum eye shadow
5. Lumi loose eye shadow


----------



## Imac (Jul 10, 2011)

I NEEEED to get my hands on these loose shadows!!! I have the pressed ones which are FANTASTIC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Future makeup artist here i would probably die if i won this &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my top favorites:::

1) Fuscia pink "Dollipop" pressed eyeshadow 

2) Beautiful Yellow "Buttercupcake" pressed eyeshadow

3) "Tako" white pressed eyeshadow (best modern highlighter ever)

4) "Flamepoint" pressed eyeshadow

5) Dewdrop Long rhinestoned false eyelashes (for when i need to Tranny things up at night ;D)

Please please pplleeeeease! i have Absinthe, Royal Sugar, Tiara, Lumi, and Goldilux in my shopping cart i would LOVE to win all of these and MORE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))

Thank you for the opportunity I never win contests but please I hope I win this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## NoMerci (Jul 10, 2011)

My Top Five Favorite Sugarpill

1. Sweet Heart Palette (Midori is probably the purest green I have ever worked with)

2. Stella (loose shadow)

3. Weekender (loose shadow)

4. Poison Plum (pressed shadow)

5. Goldilux (loose shadow)

Also fans of Sugarpill and Makeup Talk on FB.

This is such an amazing giveaway!! I actually was lucky enough to get a Cold Heart Palette (which is Poison Plum, Bulletproof, Tako and Afterparty) and it is absolutely amazing. Sadly it is the only thing from Sugarpill that I own but my friend does have the Sweet Heart Palette so I have been able to try out some other colors. It is such rich and pigmented color that it lasts forever and actually stays on the whole night! I really want to try out the Chromalusts.


----------



## Retail Therapy (Jul 10, 2011)

*I LOVE my **Burning Heart** pallett, the most gorgeous, intense, blendable eye pigments, ever ! With sooo many gorgeous** Sugarpill **colors I would LOVE to own [**win**] more!*

**xo* deb &amp; Retail Therapy Jewelry*


----------



## I saizz mehh (Jul 10, 2011)

Lumi loose eyeshadow
bulletproof pressed eyeshadow
poison plum pressed eyeshadow
tako pressed eyeshadow
afterparty pressed eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msxanyaxalt (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Items:

Burning Heart Palette

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Sweetheart Palette

Hoping to win!! =D


----------



## cltrecartin (Jul 10, 2011)

Favorite Sugarpill Products:

Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow.

Tako pressed eyeshadow.

Love+ pressed eyeshadow.

Asylum loose eyeshadow.

Lumi loose eyeshadow.


----------



## Amanda Kingsley (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 favorite Sugarpill products:

Decora loose eyeshadow

Absinthe loose eyeshadow

Tako pressed eyeshadow

After party pressed eyeshadow and

Sweetheart color pallet &lt;3


----------



## selenya (Jul 10, 2011)

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow  Stella Loose Eyeshadow  Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow Tiara Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Harmony (Jul 10, 2011)

decora loose eyeshadow, AmAzing!!!

Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

Also the prices and product are LEGIT!!!!!


----------



## Blacktundras (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:

1. Afterparty

2. Darling

3. Dollipop

4. Weekender

5. Midori

Thanks!, LOVE SUGARPILL


----------



## MissMamaElsie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow*​  ​ *Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow*​  ​ *Darling Loose Eyeshadow*​  ​ *Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow*​  ​ *Asylum Loose Eyeshadow*​  ​ *Sugar is really a great line of makeup! *​ *So honored to be included in this giveaway! *​  ​ *â™¥*​  ​  ​


----------



## TsuerisunOngaku (Jul 10, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:*

1.) Stella Loose Eyeshadow

2.) Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

3.) Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

4.) Decora Loose Eyeshadow

5.) CatEye False Eyelashes


----------



## gravemedic (Jul 10, 2011)

I have never tried Sugarpill because I cant afford it, but I have been lusting over them for the longest time now! These colors are the ones I want most:   BUTTERCUPCAKE (a true yellow!!) Love+ (Blood red beauty!) Flamepoint Stella Magpie   I love love love these colors!!


----------



## WifeyForLifey (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay, so my Top 5 Sugarpill's are:

1) Poison Plum - I love the color..It is to die for!

2)Buttercupcake - Its so bright and cheery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3) Tako - A great white blending shadow! A must for every make up bag!

4) Afterparty - Such a pretty hue of blue.

And last, but definitely not least,

5) Birthday Girl loose eyeshadow - Its so pretty &amp; girly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it!

Thanks for hosting the contest, good luck to everyone!


----------



## GlittaTrix (Jul 10, 2011)

My top 5 are:

Dollipop eyeshadow

Poison Plum eyeshadow

Lumi Loose eyeshadow

Absinthe Loose eyeshadow

Tiara Loose eyeshadow


----------



## uanja (Jul 10, 2011)

5 top wants

1. lumi loose eyeshodaw

2. tiara loose eyeshadow

3. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Midori

5. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

Have yet to buy any product from here but have been dying too! Admire the photos on facebook i see an the video tutorials i have seen LOVE LOVE LOVE IT ALL!!!


----------



## Freiheitfreedom (Jul 10, 2011)

1. Love pressed eyeshadow
2 Goldilux loose eyeshadow
3 burning heart palette
4 buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow
5. junebug loose eyeshadow


----------



## Lacey Mickaels (Jul 10, 2011)

Burning Heart Palette

Sweetheart Palette

 Royal Sugar Eye Shadow

 Goldilux Eye Shadow

 Hysteric Eye Shadow


----------



## chanel360 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Sugarpill!

Well, I haven't had the opportunity to own any Sugarpill products, but I am a fan on Facebook, so I'm always seeing all the beautiful makeup tutorials out there. So far, these are the colors that I constantly think of getting when I get the chance...

Asylum (favorite)

Bullet Proof Pressed Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Burning Heart Palette

and.........Sugarpill Stickers!! They are soo friggin cute!!!

:-D


----------



## FyneLibra (Jul 10, 2011)

I currently do not own any Sugar Pill products and just bought the Burning Heat palette. I've see reviews from other people on YouTube and loved the outcome. It is my hopes to purchase more products in the very near future and do my own video tutorials/reviews about this product. The 5 items I like and intend to purchase if I don't win are.. 1. Sweetheart palette 2. Cat Eye eyelashes 3. Dewdrop kisses eyelashes 4. Hysteric loose eyeshadow 5. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow Good luck to everyone and congrats in advance to the winners!!


----------



## natabreo (Jul 10, 2011)

1) buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

2) Burning Heart palet

3) Asylumm

4) Absinthe

5) Decora


----------



## misseh (Jul 10, 2011)

Burning heart palette; Sweetheart palette; Asylum loose eye shadow; Lumi loose eye shadow; and Royal Sugar loose shadow.





  I want to make art on my face.  

  Heart, 

 Misseh!


----------



## chelseaj03328 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sweatheart Palette

Burning Heart Palette

Tiara

Royal sugar

Asylum &lt;3


----------



## GrellSutcliff (Jul 10, 2011)

Five Fav Products:

1. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

2. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

4. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

5. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart


----------



## yeahitsfine (Jul 10, 2011)

Favorite products:

1. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum eyeshadow

3. Midori eyeshadow

4. Flamepoint eyeshadow

5. Stella loose eyeshadow

I LOVE the products and if I had the money I would already own it all!


----------



## JayS1993 (Jul 10, 2011)

*My Top 5 Sugarpill Cosmetics:*


Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow - Retail Value $12
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow - Retail Value $12
Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow - Retail Value $12
Stella Loose Eyeshadow - Retail Value $12
Asylum Loose Eyeshadow - Retail Value $12


----------



## Kayla VanNorman (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a lovely opportunity! Good luck everyone.

1. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

2. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

4. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5. Sweetheart Pallet


----------



## LadycrowX (Jul 10, 2011)

Favorite Sugarpill Products:


Midori
Royal Sugar
Lumi
Love+
Poison Plum


----------



## DollyDaze (Jul 10, 2011)

Only 5? D:

5. Burning Heart Palette
4. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow
3. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow
2. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow
1. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

love Sugarpill! &lt;3


----------



## blairbug (Jul 10, 2011)

My top favorite sugarpill products are godilux, poison plum, buttercupcake, flamepoint, and love +


----------



## x0xcherrypie (Jul 10, 2011)

1.Love+ pressed eyeshadow

2.Hysteric loose eyeshadow

3.Asylum loose eyeshadow

4.Absyinthe loose eyeshadow

5.Dew drop kisses false eyelashes

I have never had the opportunity to try sugarpill cosmetics, but I'm absolutely in love with these colors and the pair

of false lashes, once I get enough money i'm so going to buy them.

I liked both facebooks too!


----------



## rinrin24 (Jul 10, 2011)

*My favorite Sugarpill Cosmetics are...*

*1. Decora Loose Shadow*

*2.  Junebug Loose Shadow*

*3. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow*

*4. CatEye False Lashes*

*5. Starling Loose Shadow*

*I &lt;3 Sugarpill Cosmetics




*


----------



## karuptkara (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, 5 aye? My favorites out of the ones I've tried so far are... Lumi, Dollipop, Hysteric, Absinthe &amp; Flame point. The last three I've actually not tried, but have been dying to get my hands on and the first two I use almost every day. Dollipop is a GREAT blush!


----------



## majestic K (Jul 10, 2011)

I have wanted to try Sugar pill forever! I am a huge makeup lover and love to try any and everything! They have such vibrate colors which I love.

Top 5

1,Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

2.Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

3.Birthday girl loose eyeshadow

4.Junebug loose eyeshadow

5.magpie loose eyeshadow

Thank you for the chance to win amazing product!


----------



## rainbowbr1ght (Jul 10, 2011)

I Love SUGARPILL!!!!!

These are my picks





1.Goldilux!!

2.Burning Heart Palette

3.Sweetheart Palette

4.Poison Plum

5. Tiara


----------



## geeklove (Jul 10, 2011)

I love metallic shimmers, they make me feel incredibly glamorous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

CatEye False Lashes

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Darling Loose Eyeshadow

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Amanda Lehrke (Jul 10, 2011)

*My top 5 Sugarpill products are:*

*1. Burning Heart Pallette*

*2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow*

*3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow*

*4. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshaodw*

*5. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow*

*Although I don't own any of these (yet), they look simply AMAZING!*


----------



## divaskull (Jul 10, 2011)

Yay - I &lt;3 Sugarpill!

I love:

Hysteric loose shadow

Love +

Bulletproof

Poison Plum

Tako!


----------



## Javanna (Jul 10, 2011)

Heyyy!

Okay so my top 5 favorites are:

1. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

2. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4. Sweetheart Palette

5. Burning Heart Palette

&lt;3 Javanna


----------



## llamallamax (Jul 10, 2011)

OMG ! WANT ! hahaha 1-Stella loose eyeshadow 2-dollipop 3-burning heart palette 4-sweetheart palette 5-lumi loose eyeshadow ! i love sugarpill so much &lt;3


----------



## torrentialrain (Jul 10, 2011)

My favs, I will I could've bought them at IMATS! &gt;_&lt;;; Thanks for the awesome contest!


Sweetheart E/S Palette
Lumi Loose E/S
Tako Pressed E/S
BulletProof Pressed E/S
Royal Sugar Loose E/S


----------



## sexxiedanyal (Jul 10, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill products:

I currently do not own any sugar pill! So I really do hope to try them. Here are my most desired!

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Goldilux

4. Lumi

5. Decora

I also Like on FB!


----------



## NanaTheGlamNerd (Jul 10, 2011)

Its Sad I Can Only Pick 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I Like All Of Them &lt;3

1. *Lumi *

2.*Bulletproof*

3.*Stella*

4.*ButterCupCake*

5. *Asylum*

I Havent Own Any Of These [i Cant Afford Them LoL], Just Tried Them Once And I Fell In LOVE!!! Hopefully I This Give ME THe Opporunity To Finally Own Some!!!

Much Love, Nana :3


----------



## cthet (Jul 10, 2011)

Top five: Bulletproof, Goldilux, Tiara, Magpie, and Royal Sugar.


----------



## charleneivette (Jul 10, 2011)

I have never tried Sugar Pill before but have been wanting to for quite some time!

I would like to try:

1. absinthe loose shadow

2. dollipop pressed shadow

3. lumi loose shadow

4. bullet proof pressed shadow

5. butter cupcake pressed shadow

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## buttercup1997 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have not tried Sugarpill Cosmetics yet. But I'm dying to try Burning Heart Quad pallet &amp; buttercup, asylum, royal sugar &amp; Stella press eyeshadow! I'm excited hope I win!


----------



## Tracy Cake (Jul 11, 2011)

Goldilux 

Afterparty 

Sweetheart palette

Magentric

Paperdoll

&lt;3


----------



## msthrowitnabag (Jul 11, 2011)

Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products are:


Sweetheart Palette
Burning Heart Palette
Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow
Stella Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## jenny13 (Jul 11, 2011)

i love sugar pill...

my top 5 favorites are


after party press eyeshadow
buttercup press eyeshadow
love+ press eyeshadow
poison plum  eyeshadow
darling loose eyeshadow

                i hope i win....


----------



## krazybuthatsok (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had Sugarpill on Facebook for a long time now, but I've been unable to get anything due to family financial situations :/

My favorites are definitely:

1. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

3. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

4. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Good luck to everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LektraVnSpektra (Jul 11, 2011)

My Fab Five would have to be:

1) Absinthe

2) Buttercupcake

3) Lumi

4) Love +

5) Royal Sugar

Thanks for this opportunity to enter! Love Sugarpill Cosmetics and hope to get everything they have available!


----------



## chibipyrosama (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi! My favorite products are-

1- Burning Hearts Palette

2- Goldilux

3- Lumi

4- Darling

5- Sweetheart Palette


----------



## Nerab09 (Jul 11, 2011)

I LOVE Sugarpill, to bad i dont own any yet but i have tons of items that i want to purchase but my top 5 is 

1. 4- Color Palette / Sweet Heart

2. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

3. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

4. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5. Darling Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Burningstar (Jul 11, 2011)

I recently discovered Sugarpill and I am fascinated. My top 5 are: 1. Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow 2. Burning Heart 4-color palette 3. Afterparty pressed eyeshadow 4. Magpie loose eyeshadow 5. Asylum loose eyeshadow


----------



## BuriiBii (Jul 11, 2011)

&lt;3 My Top Five Sugarpill Faves:

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Sweetheart Palette





Someone out there is a lucky ducky


----------



## Luna lee (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish I could give a top five but I have yet not been able to purchase any.I hear of sugar pill through gothic beauty magazine and have been crazy about it. Even though I don't have a top five I hope to win so I can say I do have a top five (although it would still be very hard to pick).


----------



## MilkyCosmos (Jul 11, 2011)

My  favorites from â™¥sugarpill are

â™¥Stella loose eyeshadow

â™¥Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

â™¥Paperdoll loose eyeshadow

â™¥Tiara loose

â™¥Birthday girl loose eyeshadow


----------



## Missy Katee (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Girrrlz!!!!! I never used Sugarpill Cosmetics....but I really want!!!!! My wishlist is ma de by:

-Lumi loose eyeshadow

-Goldilux loose eyeshadow

-Stella loose eyeshadow

-Asilum loose eyeshadow

-Burning heart palette

(Italy loooooooooooooooooves U)


----------



## Elmo (Jul 11, 2011)

I am sooo in love with Sugar pill! The colours are amazing and so hard to find in the U.K.

My top 5 are -

Royal Sugar Loose eyeshadow

Asylum Loose eyeshadow

Goldilux Loose eyeshadow

Decora Loose eyeshaow

Magpie Loose eyeshadow.

Would be amazing to win! Quite excited now.

Elmo


----------



## HelloNacho (Jul 11, 2011)

Hard to choose just five!!





1. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

5. Starling Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## kgeiger (Jul 11, 2011)

Burning Heart palette

Sweetheart palette

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## BombDiggity (Jul 11, 2011)

My Favourite Sugarpill items are:

1) Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2) Poision Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3) Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

4) Lumi Loose Eyeshadow (I've never seen a shadow anything like this before!)

5) Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow

PS - I haven't tried any of these.. I haven't ever seen any sugarpill products for sale in Canada! If I don't win I'm just guessing I'll end up buying some stuff now that I've looked at swatches lol!

I like both MuT and Sugar Pill on Facebook as Glitter Balm =)


----------



## Hotpinkkk (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, favorite Sugarpill items? They'd have to be,

- Decora Loose Eyeshadow

- Cateye False Eyelashes

- Starling Loose Eyeshadow 

- Chromalust Lumi Eyeshadow

- Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

(I love me some eyeshadows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Kendra (Jul 11, 2011)

Burning heart palette, goldilux loose eyeshadow, magentric loose eyeshadow, dollipop pressed eyeshadow, and decora loose eyeshadow


----------



## nkaozouaher (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never tried Sugar Pill, but i've been meaning to get some because my friends love them!

5. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Starling Loose Eyeshadow

3. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

2. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

1.  Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow.


----------



## nadineon5 (Jul 11, 2011)

My 5 top picks from Sugarpill!

1. Burning Heart Palette (Vibrant colors)

2.Chroma Lust in Birthday Girl

3.Chroma Lust in Darling

4.Chroma Lust in Dolliop

5.Pressed eyeshadow in Bulletproof


----------



## Jenny Yi (Jul 11, 2011)

I have to say my absolute favorite is

1. Love + (AMAZINGLY beautiful red)

2. Goldilux loose eyeshadow  (like gold foil on your eyes!)

3. Tako (incredible non-chalky matte white)

4. Midori (Absolutely mezmorizing- just like the drink ;P )

5. BulletProof (the BLACKEST BLACK of the BLACKEST BLACK!) =)

I really hope I win!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eLLah (Jul 11, 2011)

Hii!!

I've never tried Sugarpill, but here are my top 5 wants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. Darling loose eyeshadow

2. Magpie loose eyeshadow

3. Goldilux loose eyeshadow

4. Absinthe loose eyeshadow

5. Startling loose eyeshadow

Thanks for doing this giveaway!


----------



## Mrs909 (Jul 11, 2011)

My top 5:


Goldilux
Royal Sugar
Lumi
Asylum
Burning Heart Palette

Great giveaway!


----------



## Chibi281 (Jul 11, 2011)

So while I have alot of the prizes shown I definitely need to add to my collection. 1-5 (greatest to best...heheh)

1) Burning Heart Palette ( I couldnt be more happier with this palette)

2) Lumi (Unexpected Surprise, I got this b/c of all the hype I heard about it and now I know why, its perfect)

3) Absinthe (Dont have, WANT! I want a bright lime green and i know sugarpill will deliver)

4) Royal Sugar (sooooo beautiful, I could play with this shadow for days....and it looks badass on the eyebrows)

5) Bulletproof (Once again dont have, but have heard great things...I know TAKO is super super white, and I need a great pigmented black)

I own mucho sugarpill but would love to try out Tiara, absinthe, asylum, stella and bulletproof!


----------



## jadybug (Jul 11, 2011)

Top Five SugarPill Products

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4-Color Palette / Burning Heart


----------



## simplicites (Jul 11, 2011)

My *Top Five *Sugarpill Products:


*Dollipop *Pressed Eyeshadow
*Poison Plum* Pressed Eyeshadow
*Absinthe*  Loose EyeShadow
*Goldilux *Loose EyeShadow  
*Buttercupcake *Pressed Eyeshadow 


Thanks for the CHANCE to win all these awesome products!


----------



## DreamMUA (Jul 11, 2011)

I followed both you and sugarpill facebook pages.

top five

1)Midori

2)burning heart palette

3)flamingpoint

4)poison plum

5)buttercup


----------



## VexaBlack (Jul 11, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill products on my list:

1.) Burning heart palette

2.) Tiara loose eyeshadow

3.) Tako pressed eyeshadow

4.) Dollypop pressed eyeshadow

5.) Asylum loose eyeshadow


----------



## chiberry (Jul 11, 2011)

*Top Five Sugarpill Products




*
*Darling Loose Eyeshadow*
*Stella Loose Eyeshadow*
*Burning Heart Palette*
*Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow*
*Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow*


----------



## DanielleDBeauty (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't own any Sugarpill..yet but, the top 5 products that I've really wanted are:

1. Poison Plum Eyeshadow

2. Goldilux Loose Shadow

3. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

4. Midori Eyeshadow

5. Magpie Loose Shadow

Everything is just soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Gabbie Morgan (Jul 11, 2011)

MY TOP 5 FAVORITE SUGARPILL PRODUCTS:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. CatEye False Eyelashes

3. Sweetheart Palette

4. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

5. Weekender Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Ravenheart (Jul 11, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:*

1.) Lumi loose eyeshadow

2.) Weekender loose eyeshadow

3.) Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

4.) Hysteric loose eyeshadow

5.) Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow


----------



## Lauren Ball (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the entire Burning Heart palate, Midori, Goldlust, Dollypop, and Royal Sugar.  

I already like sugarpill and just liked makuptalk on facebook


----------



## Priskilla9 (Jul 11, 2011)

My favorite Sugar Pill products? Well I wish I had them all!

1. Goldilux loose eyeshadow because it is the most vibrant gold I have ever seen!

2. Stella loose eyeshadow.

3. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow.

4. Absinthe loose eyeshadow.

5. Magpie loose shadow.

All the colors are so intense, smooth, and gorgeous!!!! Amy Doan really does an amazing job on her shadows.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jul 11, 2011)

Burning Heart Palette

Sweetheart Palette

Asylum

Royal Sugar

Stella

Awesome giveaway!! Good luck to everyone who enters.


----------



## tadukhipa (Jul 11, 2011)

my top 5 is~~~~~~~~``

5.Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

4.Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

3.Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

2.Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

1.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow  !!!

thanks ^^


----------



## Dewdrop (Jul 11, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:


Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow
Lumi Loose Eyeshadow
Hysteric Loose Shadow
Paperdoll Loose Shadow
Goldilux Loose Shadow

Love them!


----------



## Mildred Ranjo (Jul 11, 2011)

So the only Product that I have of SugarPill is their loose Eyeshadow Pigment in Magpie but I did have the chance to play with the products when i saw them at the IMATS this year in Pasadena so here are my Top 5 Fave Products

1.Magpie

2.Goldilux

3.Lumi

4.SweetHeart Palette

5.Burning Heart Palette


----------



## sugarlove (Jul 11, 2011)

*THE TOP 5 FAVORITE SWEET SUGARPILL IN MY COLLECTION:*
  _- Sweetheart Palette_
_- Burning Heart Palette_
_- Goldilux Eye Shadow_
_- Poison Plum Pressed Powder_
_- Dollipop Pressed Powder_


----------



## Annie Zombiie (Jul 11, 2011)

*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ahhh &lt;3 yay well dont really have any faves ; never owned [sp]*
*butt! i loveee all there cosmetics &lt;3 eek; they are so pigmented*
*&amp;&amp; bright &lt;3 -heaven- lol*


----------



## Mizzemh (Jul 11, 2011)

Top Five Favs are:

Burning Heart Palette

Stella

Asylum

Bulletproof

Darling


----------



## Kittun (Jul 11, 2011)

1. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow   2. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow   3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow   4. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow   5. Decora Loose Eyeshadow!!!     &lt;3!


----------



## rejectsuperstar (Jul 11, 2011)

*TOP 5 Sugarpill products:*
1) Tako Pressed Eyeshadow 

2) Love Pressed Eyeshadow

3) Dollypop Pressed Eyeshadow

4) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

5) Cold Heart 4-Color Palette


----------



## verteterre (Jul 12, 2011)

1.  Goldilux Loose E/S

2.  Love+ E/S

3.  Dollipop E/S

4.  Flamepoint E/S

5.  Magpie Loose E/S


----------



## ooxXBrookeXxoo (Jul 12, 2011)

*My top 5 fav products are:
1) Sweetheart Palette
2) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow
3) Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
4) Magpie Loose Eyeshadow
5) Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow*


----------



## Mimi Mabuhay (Jul 12, 2011)

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill products:

Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

Stella loose eyeshadow

Absinthe loose eyeshadow

Tiara loose eyeshadow

Goldilux loose eyeshadow


----------



## Ashke (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been crushing on Sugarpill for a bit now (damn those no-buy months). I follow both sites on Facebook under Vanessa Wilks.

While all the pigments and pressed shades look beautiful I'm def a pigment kinda girl and greens, teals and purples have been my current passion...my favorites that I want to try are:

1) Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow 

2) Junebug Loose Eyeshadow 

3) Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow 

4) Weekender Loose Eyeshadow 

5) Magpie Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## tartchan (Jul 12, 2011)

5 favorite Sugarpill items: 

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

4-Color Palette / Burning Hear

Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

I like Makeup Talk &amp; Sugarpill on Facebook!

I hope to win, I've been lusting over this stuff since Amy posted about creating it on Livejournal. &lt;3


----------



## sc artistry (Jul 12, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill products for me are:

1-Stella Loose Eyeshadow

2-Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

3-Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

4-Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

5-Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Can I keep going...haha. love Sugarpill!


----------



## helokittylove (Jul 12, 2011)

i love sugarpill!

1. buttercupcake

2. tako

3. dollipop

4. lumi

5. poison plum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## silk4me (Jul 12, 2011)

My top 5 favs in the Sugarpill line are;

1.  Burning Heart 4 color palette

2.  Sweetheart 4 color palette

3.  Poison Plum Pressed Shadow

4.  Absinthe loose shadow

5.  Magpie loos shadow

I think I would hit the floor in a cold faint if I won this!  Thanks for the possibility of winning this fantastic makeup!


----------



## revampskincare (Jul 12, 2011)

My best friend was nice enough to order some of your products for me and these are my favorites between the both of our collections.

1. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

2. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow 

3. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow 

5. Decora Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Artetak (Jul 12, 2011)

I own a few Sugarpill products and they are by far the best makeup I own. I would love it if I won!

My top 5 favorites:

*Love+ Pressed Shadow (the best red I've ever had)*

*Poison Plum Pressed Shadow*

*Goldilux Loose Shadow*

*Tako Pressed Shadow*

*Stella Loose Shadow *


----------



## jazzspazz93 (Jul 12, 2011)

1. Goldilux loose shadow 

2.Sweet Heart Palette 

3.Magnetric loose shadow

4.Darling loose shadow

5.Burning heart Palette 

Thanks for this chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kimichanga (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel really SPECIAL right about now! I cannot find my previous post for the life of me and wanted to edit it since we get 1 shot each day but since I am posting twice in 1 day then i will not post tomorrow &lt;--IF THAT EVEN COUNTS =P lol so I haven't tried sugar pill yet so here's WHAT I MIGHT like:

1. Bullet proof pressed eyeshadow

2. stella loose eyeshadow

3. asylum loose eyeshadow

4. royal sugar "             "

5. absinthe "                "


----------



## Geek (Jul 12, 2011)

This contest doesn't allow one post/day.  It's one Face of the Day post/day in our FOTD forum and 1 contest entry total in the contest thread.



> Originally Posted by *kimichanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel really SPECIAL right about now! I cannot find my previous post for the life of me and wanted to edit it since we get 1 shot each day but since I am posting twice in 1 day then i will not post tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 12, 2011)

Burning Heart Quad, Sweetheart Quad, Weekender Loose Eyeshadow, Stella Loose Eyeshadow and Magpie Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## loveformakeup (Jul 12, 2011)

Buttercup Pressed Eyeshadow.

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow.

Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow.

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow.

Magentric Loose Eyeshadow.


----------



## soundtek (Jul 12, 2011)

My favorites:

1. Goldilux loose eyeshadow

2. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

3. Weekender loose eyeshadow

4. Magpie loose eyeshadow

5. Tiara loose eyeshadow

I love Amy... she is the coolest!


----------



## sincerelywhit (Jul 12, 2011)

Like many others, I've never tried Sugarpill Cosmetics but I'm DYING to

nevertheless my favorite products are:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3.Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4.Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

5. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## mechamuffin (Jul 12, 2011)

top 05:

royal sugar (perfect eyebrow match for special effects blue mayhem dye = daily usage)

dollipop

poison plum

bulletproof

birthday girl


----------



## Jessica Marie (Jul 12, 2011)

My Top 5 Favorite products

1. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

2. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

3. Butter cupcake Pressed

4. Love + Pressed

5. as silly as it sounds....Sugarpill stickers! I have them everywhere!

XOXO

*crosses fingers*


----------



## briganna (Jul 12, 2011)

I have never tried Sugarpill but have always wanted to.

My Top 5 wants:

1. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

5. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## LyssaXCarnage (Jul 12, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:

1. Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

2. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

3. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

4. Paperdoll Loose eyeshadow

5. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

thanks for this opportunity! I've been wanting to try Sugarpill for a long time!!


----------



## hush95 (Jul 12, 2011)

Asylum

Magpie

Bulletproof
Decora 

Hysteric

these are the first five that i got for my birthday( the first time i have heard of sugarpill)

these are my absolute favorites!!!!!


----------



## pinkcyndi (Jul 12, 2011)

*My Top Fave Sugarpill Products are:*

*1. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow*

*2. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow*

*3. Decora Loose Eyeshadow*

*4. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow*

*5. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow*

*&lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3*


----------



## glitterbox (Jul 12, 2011)

*My Top Five Favorite Sugarpill Products:*

*1*. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow *2*. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow *3*. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart *4*. Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow *5*. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow   Thanks much!   x glitterbox


----------



## Dani_Luvs_Color (Jul 12, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products are:

1. Lumi eyeshadow - I love that it can be two gorgeous colors.

2. Burning Heart Palette - All my fave pressed shadows in one.

3. Goldilux loose powder - Like molten metal on my face, so amazing.

4. Paperdoll loose powder - Beautiful lilac, so delicate. 

5. Flamepoint pressed shadow - The most gorgeous orange, lights up my whole face. 

Thank you so much for this contest! So excited!!!


----------



## Shay (Jul 13, 2011)

Amazing giveaway! Absolutely love every product.  Thank you! 


Burning Heart Palette - This is my favorite palette.  Mix these primary colors for even more colors.
Sweetheart Palette
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow - This is so rich!
Stella Loose Eyeshadow
Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

Already a Facebook fan of Sugarpill and now a new fan of MakeupTalk! (Name: AvonShay)


----------



## zillahlicious (Jul 13, 2011)

1.) Goldilux
2.) Flamepoint

3.) Magentric

4.) Decora

5.) Hysteric

 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## jader0ten (Jul 13, 2011)

1) Stella Loose Eyeshadow 

2) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow 

3) Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

4) Tako Pressed Eyeshadow 

5) Asylum Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Tania Marisol (Jul 13, 2011)

My ToP 5 Sugarpill products are

1.Bulletproof

2. Lumi Sugar loose eyeshadow (such a very unique color)

3.cold heart pallete

4.Sweetheart pallete 

5.Burning heart pallete ( very colorful )


----------



## MissMacyn331 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello! I am new to this site and am very unfamiliar with the products from these make up brands. But, I am trying to widen my horizons and try new makeup types and styles I will be entering the ninth grade next year and want to show everyone I'm not the ugly duckling I used to be and I think this contest and a couple others could help. Since I'm not sure I would have to say my top five picks would be the following;

1. Asylum loose eye shadow

2. Stella loose eye shadow

3.Bulletproof pressed eye shadow

4.Tiara loose eye shadow

5. Royal Sugar loose eye shadow


----------



## Joycelyn (Jul 13, 2011)

My top five products:
Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
chromalust eyeshadow
royal sugar loose eyeshadow
and duo eyelash adhesive


----------



## fashion pirate (Jul 13, 2011)

my TOP 5:

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

Dollipop Pressed Shadow

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Shadow

Burning Heart Palette


----------



## Kari Alloway (Jul 13, 2011)

My Top 5 Fav Sugarpill Products! :

1. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4. Sweetheart 4 Color Palette 

5. Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes


----------



## MariJo Blasco (Jul 13, 2011)

Magentric Loose Eyeshadow
Stella Loose Eyeshadow
4-Color Palette / Burning Heart
Tako Pressed Eyeshadow
Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

I've never tried Sugarpill but would love to try these!!!!


----------



## daikenkai (Jul 13, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products are:

1. Burning Heart palette

2. Afterparty pressed eyeshadow

3. Absinthe loose shadow

4. Lumi loose shadow

5. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shmeh (Jul 13, 2011)

MY top 5 faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow
Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow
Stella Loose Eyeshadow
Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow
Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow
Thanks for the Contest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber J Jackson (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sugarpill is an amazing brand, just as amazing as Amy aka Shrinkle herself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*1. Sweetheart Palette (AMAZING TAKO! Best white I've used!)*

*2. Buttercupcake Pressed Shadow*

*3. Midori Pressed Shadow*

*4. Love+ Pressed Shadow*

*5. Bulletpoint Pressed Shadow.*

*Thanks for creating such a wonderful line, and thanks for doing a give-a-way!! Much love!*


----------



## LadyJaye (Jul 13, 2011)

These are my top 5 picks:

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Burning Heart Palette

Buttercup Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## divadoll (Jul 14, 2011)

1. Tiara loose shadow

2.  Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3.  Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

5. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart


----------



## StarrgazerLili (Jul 14, 2011)

My Top Fave Sugarpill products:

Dollipop Pressed Shadow

Starling Loose Shadow

Magentric Loose Shadow

Junebug Loose Shadow

Decora Loose Shadow

Thanks for the Contest!

XOXO


----------



## MSTEED (Jul 14, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill:

Asylum Loose

Burning Heart Palette

Stella Loose

Tipsy Loose

Magpie Loose


----------



## dolphin122074 (Jul 14, 2011)

all new that this stuff.  i wanted the sugerpill so bad that i putting myseft out there. i'm wearing covergirl make up and some cheap makeup.   i'm  not rich so i never try any of sugerpill but i love how it look on the woman who use it.  I'm in a dieing need of woman help in makeup.


----------



## RosieRosie (Jul 14, 2011)

1. Darling Loose e/s

2. Flamepoint Pressed e/s

3. Midori Pressed e/s

4. Buttercupcake Pressed e/s

5. June Bug Loose e/s ((((One of My favorites out of all my makeup!!!))))


----------



## valkyrie6 (Jul 14, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products are:

Magentric loose eyeshadow

Birthday Girl loose eyeshadow

Decora loose eyeshadow

Lumi loose eyeshadow

Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jlsaurus (Jul 14, 2011)

Top 5 Favorites:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow (love love love this shade)

3. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

5. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## osephala (Jul 15, 2011)

Top 5 Favourites:

Burning Heart Palette

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow. 

I must admit I've never tried the last 4. But I want to!!


----------



## mizzjunkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have never tried sugarpill but I amm indeed wanting to try these!!!

Lumi loose eyeshadow

Starling loose eyeshadow

Hysteric loose eyeshadow

Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow


----------



## MissKoorah (Jul 15, 2011)

I never tried Sugarpill but I really want to. ^^

My top 5 would be:

1. Tako pressed eyeshadow.

2. Afterparty pressed eyeshadow.

3. Asylum loose eyeshadow.

4. Paperdoll loose eyeshadow.

5. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow.


----------



## alexiyamonroe (Jul 15, 2011)

sweetheart palette 
tiara loose eyeshadow

asylum loose eyeshadow

poison plum loose eyeshadow

stella loose eyeshadow

x0x0x0x0x00x00x0x


----------



## beautybytaime (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, so I own 4 Sugarpill products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorites from those are:

1. Goldilux (I try to incorporate it anywhere I can...lol)

2. Lumi

3. Bulletproof

Two others that I have been eyeing:

4. Dollipop

5. Absinthe

Truth be told, I will own everything one day...seriously!!!  And if Sugarpill ever makes liners, I already know they will be bright, unique, and _also_ a part of my collection!!!  Real talk!! &lt;3


----------



## gh0st0fagirl (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't had to chance to try sugarpill but I have been dying to!! I was just tweeting about it today!! This is such an amazing giveaway! Top five sugarpill products ( I would love to try) -Sweetheart palette - Absinthe loose eyeshadow - Goldielux loose eyeshadow - Burning heart palette - Tiara loose eyeshadow Thank you&lt;3 Good luck everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeckah (Jul 15, 2011)

I absolutely ADORE Sugarpill!

Top 5 Favorite:

1. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Probably the hardest decision of my life, lol!


----------



## iLadybugGirl (Jul 15, 2011)

*My Top 5 Sugarpill Products are*

1. Buttercupcake Pressed E/S Have not tried this one yet but I've seen it used in many YouTube videos and it looks amazing.

2. Dollipop Pressed E/S I own this color and its so bright and in your face, I love it.

3. Afterparty Pressed E/S This gorgeous blue is amazing.

4. Midori Pressed E/S I love this shadow because it goes well with super bright colors, like the colors in the sweetheart palette, but it also goes well with neutral colors.

5. Tako Pressed E/S A great highlight shadow that goes great with any eyeshadow combination.


----------



## Johannah124 (Jul 15, 2011)

This is such an awesome giveaway/contest!!! I've always wanted to try Sugarpill Cosmetics but my mom won't let me buy makeup online :-( But one day I will! 

My Top 5 Most Wanted

1. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

2. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

3. Sweetheart Palatte

4. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

5 Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

These colors are so pretty! Thank you &amp; Goodluck to everyone!!!


----------



## Rockabirdie (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Sugarpill!

Asylum

Goldilux

Lumi

Tiara

Birthday Girl


----------



## SarahMcG (Jul 15, 2011)

I want this!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My top 5 Sugarpill products: ( Very hard to choose just 5!)

Love + pressed eyeshadow

Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

Cateye false eyelashes

Lumi loose eyeshadow

Xx


----------



## jusnanz (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's my top 5 Sugarpill products:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Goldilux

3. Stella

4. Magentric

5. Magpie


----------



## liiabiia (Jul 15, 2011)

These are my top 5 favourite Sugarpill products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. Afterparty pressed eye shadow

2. Flamepoint pressed eye shadow

3. Tiara loose eye shadow

4. Bulletproof pressed eye shadow

5. Sweetheart Palette

Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dche14 (Jul 15, 2011)

I personally am a fan of loose eye shadows, so I don't know much about the pressed ones. Here are my favorite colors:

1. Darling loose eyeshadow

2. Absinthe loose eyeshadow

3. Lumi loose eyeshadow

4. Paperdoll loose eyeshadow

5. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow


----------



## amy103 (Jul 15, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill faves:

1. Afterparty pressed shadow

2. Buttercupcake pressed shadow

3. Magentric loose shadow

4. Weekender loose shadow

5. Goldilux loose shadow

Thanks for the contest!

~Amy~


----------



## npurdy (Jul 15, 2011)

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow
Stella Loose Eyeshadow
Hysteric Loose Shadow
Decora Loose Shadow
Lumi Loose Shadow


----------



## Kattatonic (Jul 15, 2011)

I can never get enough Sugarpill

My Top Five

1.GoldiLux

2.Dollypop

3.Afterparty

4.Tako

5.Love+


----------



## Nuri Craig (Jul 16, 2011)

MY TOP FAVORITE SUGARPILL PRODUCTS &lt;3

1. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

5. AfterParty Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## MakeupLadyBug (Jul 16, 2011)

*HI GUYS!!!! *

*I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED SUGARPILL COSMETICS!! BUT NEVER HAD THE CHANCE TO BUY THEM..*

*BUT I WOULD LOVE TO TRY ALL THE ENTIRE PRODUCTS....BECAUSE THEY LOOK SO GORGEOUS! AS THEIR FOUNDER!*

*1.BURNING HEART PALETTE*

*2.SWEETHEART PALETTE*

*3.STELLA LOOSE EYESHADOW*

*4.GOLDILUX LOOSE EYESHADOW*

*5.WEEKENDER LOOSE EYESHADOW*

*THANKS FOR THIS AMAZING GIVEAWAY!!! GOOD LUCK GIRLS &amp; BOYS!!!!!*


----------



## QueenOshunBess (Jul 16, 2011)

My top faves are as follows:

Tiara loose powder

Darling loose powder

Poison Plum pressed powder

Magpie loose powder

Sweetheart Palette


----------



## DeeJay Sin (Jul 16, 2011)

My favorites

Goldilux

Burning Heart palette

Absinthe

Asylum

and Lumi


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 17, 2011)

1. Dollipop

2. Buttercupcake

3. Tako

4. Lumi

5. Goldilux


----------



## Siddhartha (Jul 17, 2011)

Dollipop

Love +

Asylum

Lumi

Decora


----------



## Jaay (Jul 17, 2011)

&lt;3

          1. BIRTHDAY GIRL LOOSE EYESHADOW       

          2. TAKO PRESSED POWDER

          3. TIARA LOOSE EYESHADOW

          4. BULLET PROOF PRESSED POWDER

          5. STELLA LOOSE EYESHADOW


----------



## roofza (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been dying to try put the following....

Butter Cupcake

Poison Plum

Lumi

Tiara

Goldilux 

&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3

I like Sugar pill &amp; makeup talk ton Fb as Rabia Af 8))


----------



## preciouspearl (Jul 17, 2011)

My Fav's

1) Stella Loose eyeshadow

2) Darling loose eyeshadow

3) Magentric loose eyeshadow

4) Paperdoll loose eyeshadow

5) Magpie loose eyeshadow


----------



## JerseyGirl MUA (Jul 17, 2011)

My top five favorite sugar pill products are:

1. Loose Eyeshadow in "Starling"

2. Loose Eyesahdow in "Hysteric"

3. Pressed Eyeshadow in "Buttercupcake"

4. Pressed Eyeshadow in "Dollipop"

5. Dewdrop Kisses Falsies

Good Luck to Everyone!


----------



## dullflame (Jul 17, 2011)

All my favorites are the eyeshadows I currently have.

1. Tipsy

2. Royal Sugar

3. Stella

4. Love+

5. Tiara

I also liked Sugarpill ages ago and I just liked MakeupTalk on Facebook.


----------



## BrnEyedFlGrl (Jul 17, 2011)

1) Burning Heart Palette

2) Sweetheart Palette

3) Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes (sooo sexy!)

4) Stella Loose E/S

5) Royal Sugar Loose E/S

Did the likes on FB too!


----------



## Elya Foust (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow am I ever excited about this giveaway! I haven't been able to try sugarpill yet but this would be the perfect package to start my love affair! I definitely have a top 5 though, even if it is a wishlist! 1 burning heart pallete 2 hysteric loose shadow 3 dollipop pressed shadow 4 lumi loose shadow 5 absynthe loose shadow


----------



## HarleyQ88 (Jul 18, 2011)

1.Lumi

2.Asylum

3.Royal Sugar

4.Goldilux

5.Stella

&lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3  Sugarpill !!!!!!! One of my top 3 makeup brands.


----------



## kittenpiper (Jul 18, 2011)

My Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products 






5. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

3. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

1. Darling Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## FrancesDanger (Jul 18, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products are:

1) Love + pressed

2) Tako pressed

3) Midori pressed

4) Lumi loose

5) Poison Plum pressed.


----------



## adorkable82 (Jul 18, 2011)

My Top 5 Sugarpill products:

1. Birthday Girl loose

2. Stella loose

3. Decora loose

4. Darling loose

5. Magpie loose


----------



## candyd123 (Jul 18, 2011)

These are all beautiful!   My faves are:

Sweetheart Pallette, Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow, Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow, bsinthe Loose Eyeshadow and Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow~They all look Fun!


----------



## beautystar08 (Jul 18, 2011)

My top 5 &lt;3 :

Darling loose eyeshadow

Paperdoll loose eyeshadow

Starling loose eyeshadow

Afterparty pressed eyeshadow

Poison plum pressed eteshadow


----------



## Morgan Pearce (Jul 18, 2011)

my 5 favorite sugarpill products are...........

1. Royal sugar loose shadow

2. Lumi loose shadow

3. Magentric loose shadow

4. Weekender loose shadow

5. Paperdoll loose shadow


----------



## arlene22M (Jul 18, 2011)

*I'VE BEEN DYING TO TRY **SUGARPILL ..... LOVE EVERY SINGLE COLOR...*

*MY FAV (GOTTA HAVE) 5 PRODUCTS ARE...*

*1.BURNING HEART PALETTE*

*2.GOLDILUX LOOSE EYESHADOW *

*3.ASYLUM LOOSE EYESHADOW*

*4.ROYAL BLUE LOOSE EYESHADOW *

*5.HYSTERIC LOOSE EYESHADOW*

*THANK YOU FOR THIS WONDERFUL OPPORTUNITY KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSS &lt;3*


----------



## Katie Miller (Jul 18, 2011)

*My TOP 5 SugarPill Products:*

"Love +" pressed shadow

"After Party" pressed shadow

"Poison Plum" pressed shadow

"Dollipop" pressed shadow

"Absinthe" loose shadow


----------



## lumi nous (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm a huge fan of shrinkle!

my favourites all seem to be the loose powders:

in decora, goldilux, lumi, asylum, and royal sugar.


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Jul 18, 2011)

Sugarpill is one of my 2 main sources of makeup when I want some COLOR.

Top 5:

1. Royal Sugar

2. Asylum

3. Stella

4. Magpie

5. Hysteric

I have liked both facebook pages and I will definitely post some FOTD pics!


----------



## cursom (Jul 18, 2011)

i have followed shrinkle for years!! the minute i saw sugarpill i flipped out, i absolutely love super bright colors and i definitely trust the quality of these products. dying to try all of them!


my top 5:

1. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart
2. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart
3. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow
4. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow
5. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow


super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Swateja (Jul 19, 2011)

I Love - 

1.* *Birthday Girl

2. Paperdoll

3. Tiara

4. Weekender

5. Absinthe

My other Fav. are -  

Decora

Bulletproof

Darling   and

Starlet

*Sugerpill Rocks !!*


----------



## ZonbiWhorror (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always adored Shrinkle and I follow her blog. I own some Sugarpill already and it's quickly becoming my new favorite cosmetics line.

My 5 favorites are:


Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow
Stella loose eyeshadow
Royal Sugar loose shadow
Weekender loose shadow
Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow


----------



## amylovesmakeup (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Eyeshadows!

1. Tiara Loose 

2. Afterparty Pressed

3. Bulletproof Pressed

4. Junebug Loose

5. Tako Pressed

*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wonderful shades!*


----------



## PJXQ (Jul 20, 2011)

_*My Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products* :_

1. Love+ pressed eyeshadow

2. Stella loose eyeshadow

3. CatEye False Lashes

4. Lumi loose eyeshadow

5. Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow


----------



## saucyfbaby (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never tried Sugar Pill, but these are the products I'm lusting:


*Stella Loose Eyeshadow* 
*Asylum Loose Eyeshadow*

*Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow*

*Burning Heart Palette*

*Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow*


Thank you for the chance! 

- Nicole


----------



## Geek (Jul 20, 2011)

Contest entrants,

Please only post ONE reply as an entry.  If you post most more than 1 entry, you could possibly face being disqualified. So, only ONE entry per person.

Yes, we also check for duplicate accounts so don't signup for another account either.  Thanks!


----------



## myshappy (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Love+ pressed shadow

2. Burning heart palette

3. Decora loose shadow

4. Lumi loose shadow

5. Stella loose shadow


----------



## Mortine (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello!

My Top 5 is:

1- Birthday Girl Loose

2- Palette  Sweetheart

3- Darling Loose

4- Royal Sugar Loose

5- Paperdoll Loose


----------



## makeupartbymel (Jul 20, 2011)

hello!! i LOVE sugarpill, and i soooooooooooooooooo wanna win!

my favs are: (in no order!)

bulletproof pressed shadow

lumi loose eyeshadow

darling loose shadow

dollypop pressed shadow

starling loose shadow

i've joined makeuptalk.com as well! and i already liked sugarpill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amanda Carter (Jul 20, 2011)

My top five (after long thought and deliberation) --Even though I have yet to purchase any, but I do plan do if I win or not. I've been admiring ever since I discovered you via XSparkage, hehe.
-Burning Heart Palette
-Goldilux

-Asylum
-Royal Sugar
-Lumi


----------



## Saturn (Jul 20, 2011)

1) Stella Loose Eyeshadow 2) Lumi Loose Eyeshadow 3) Magpie Loose Eyeshadow 4) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow 5) Tako Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## mahbravo (Jul 20, 2011)

my top 5:

1- Poison Plum

2- Stella loose

3- CatEye False Eyelashes

4- Dollipop

5- Love+

I like makeuptalk and sugarpill on facebook

=)


----------



## boybeaterchic (Jul 20, 2011)

SUGARPILLL!!!!

!. Poision Plum

2.Dollipop

3. Burning heart

4.Love

5.Stella loose eyeshadow


----------



## isela1014 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products *


Burning Heart Palette
Lumi Loose Eyeshadow
Royal Sugar loose Eyeshadow
Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## breecuppycake (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello Beauties!I have never gotten the chance to actually wear any of the Sugarpill cosmetics, but viewing their site like 20 gazillion times, I found the colors that suit me best:

1. Dollypop eyeshadow

2.Birthday girl loose eyeshadow

3. Absinthe loose eyeshadow,

4. Darling eyeshadow

5. Tiara loose eyeshadow.

These colors are gorgeous and I would love to win and try out Sugarpill!!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

Much love, Breecuppycake &lt;3


----------



## CupcakeBelen 1 (Jul 20, 2011)

*My top 5 Sugarpill fav's are 1.) Stella Loose eye shadow (cause its's twinkles) 2.)Tiara Loose eye shadow*

*3.) Poison Plum Pressed eye shadow 4.) Hysteric Loose eye shadow 5.)Weekender Loose eye shadow.*


----------



## SanguineDream (Jul 20, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products*

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

2. Asylum loose eyeshadow

3. Decora loose eyeshadow

4. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

5. Absinthe loose eyeshadow


----------



## riahdoesmakeup (Jul 20, 2011)

my top five products are

1) cold heart palette

2) burning heart palette

3) darling loose eyeshadow pigment

4) dollipop eyeshadow

5) royal sugar loose eyeshadow pigment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FairFiends (Jul 20, 2011)

My favorite five, because these are all I own.  Need more!

1. Love+ pressed eyeshadow

2. Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

3. Asylum loose eyeshadow

4. Midori pressed eyeshadow

5. Afterparty eyeshadow


----------



## KimiToxxxic (Jul 20, 2011)

My top 5 favorite items from sugarpill are:

1. Goldilux

2. Lumi

3. Darling

4. Bulletproof

5. Poison Plum

So excited for this opportunity


----------



## Hunkamajunka (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5

1. Love+ Pressed Shadow

2. Poison Plum Pressed Shadow

3. Tako Pressed Shadow

4. Lumi Loose Shadow

5. Dollipop Pressed Shadow

Thanks for having this giveaway.Good luck everyone =)


----------



## RainbowBrite (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweetheart pallet
Burning heart
tiara loose eyeshadow
Goldilux loose eyeshadow
Royual sugar loose eyeshadow


----------



## TasteLikePurple (Jul 20, 2011)

Favored Sugarpill Products:

1. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

2. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

4. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

Thank You In Advance.


----------



## MorbidVixen (Jul 20, 2011)

My Top Five Sugarpill Products!:
 

1. Dollipop

2. Tako

3. Tiara

4. Goldilux

5. Poison Plum


----------



## oboroclove (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Lumi 

2. Birthday Girl

3. Tako

4. Dollipop

5. Love+

Thank you again for the giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OohDear (Jul 20, 2011)

It's so hard to choose just 5!!

1.) Lumi loose eyeshadow
2.) Flamepoint pressed eyeshadow
3.) Asylum loose

4.) Tiara loose
5.) Afterparty pressed
 

(I wonder if there are lipsticks or glosses in the near future??) Good luck to everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EyeLuVMakeup1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My favorite sugar pill products are

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart

3. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

4.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

5.Stella Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## CountessCarnage (Jul 20, 2011)

*My favorite sugar pill products are*

*1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart*

*2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart*

*3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow*

*4.Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow*

*5. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow*


----------



## Kelsea Echo (Jul 20, 2011)

I just discovered Sugarpill and put in my first order a few days ago - can't wait! =)

My top fives:

- Tiara loose eyeshadow

- Starling loose eyeshadow

- Birthday girl loose eyeshadow

- Paperdoll loose eyeshadow

- Weekender loose eyeshadow

=)


----------



## CapriPri (Jul 20, 2011)

_My Fave SP Cosmetics Are:_

_1) Stella Loose Eyeshadow
2) 4 color palette/ burning heart
3) 4 color palette/ sweetheart
4) decora loose eyeshadow
5) tiara loose eyeshadow_

_annd pretty much all the rest!! !
i lovee SP soo much_


----------



## bellezzabeauty (Jul 20, 2011)

Amazing giveaway!!

My top 5 products on my wishlist are:

- Loose Shadow Tiara

- Loose Shadow Goldilux

- Loose Shadow Royal Sugar

- Pressed Shadow Poison Plum

- Pressed Shadow Love+

I don't own any Sugarpill Products but I desperately desperately want to! I've heard so much good stuff about them.

Thanks for the opportunity! x


----------



## AliB (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill products


Dollipop
Buttercupcake
Flamepoint
Poison Plum
Midori
I'm in love with all the colors it would be totally amazing if I win


----------



## Anjelica (Jul 20, 2011)

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill products are

1. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

5. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## darkphoenix (Jul 20, 2011)

bulletpoof!!

lumi

tiara

asylum

goldilux

&lt;3&lt;3&lt;3


----------



## CielleRavyncatt (Jul 20, 2011)

What a fantastic contest! I currently don't own any Sugarpill (sad and horrible, I know) but I would love to have:

1) Burning Heart Palette

2) Bullet Proof pressed eyeshadow

3) Magpie loose eyeshadow

4) Hysteric loose eyeshadow

5) Decora loose eyeshadow

Good luck to everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jazminemichelle (Jul 20, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products:

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

3. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Like Sugarpill and Makeuptalk on FB. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Quinn O Charms (Jul 20, 2011)

I love sugarpill!!! I really wish I could get all shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

these are my top 5:

1. Dollipop Pressed (the very best pink shade on earth)

2. Poison Plum Pressed

3. Goldilux Loose

4. Paper Doll Loose

5. Hysteric Loose


----------



## Notxaxthinker (Jul 20, 2011)

Gosh okay where goes..

1~ Burning heart Palette

2~ Bullet proof

3~ Goldilux loose

4~ Lumi

5~ Sweetheat Palette


----------



## DJMM (Jul 20, 2011)

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill products are definitely:

1. Magpie eyeshadow

2. Tiara eyeshadow (love love!)

3. Goldilux eyeshadow

4. Burning Heart palette

5. Darling eyeshadow

This is an awesome giveaway! So excited to see who wins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lori Fury (Jul 20, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products*

1.) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2.)  Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3.) Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

4.) Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

5.) Tiara Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## MSchuyler3383 (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5 Favorite Products

1.Poison Plum Pressed 

2.Royal Sugar Loose 

3.Love+ Pressed

4.Lumi Loose

5.Afterparty Pressed


----------



## J3ndanzig (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Poison plum pressed eyeshadow 2. Butter cupcake pressed eyeshadow 3.Absinthe loose eyeshadow 4. Asylum loose eyeshadow 5. Goldilux loose eyeshadow And omg is that Flamepoint not the most beautiful orange you've ever seen!?!?


----------



## Ashley Bowman (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5 For Me

1.Burning Heart Pallete (Love EVERY tutorial I see of this)

2.Goldilux (Never seen a gold that looked so stunning)

3.Darling (I own this and it is MY FAV )

4.Stella (Hot v.v)

5.Junebug (Just charming)


----------



## jannertons (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd love to enter! My top 5 Sugarpill picks are:

1) the Burning Heart palette - It would be SO AWESOME to win this since mine is pretty much out. Especially the purple. I use it religiously.

2) Pressed Eyeshadow in Buttercupcake - where else can you find a yellow like that?

3) Loose Eyeshadow in Decora - Such a pretty pink, especially paired with Buttercupcake

4) False Eyelashes in Cateye - Dead sexy and just barely bordering on over-the-top without crossing the line

5) Loose Eyeshadow in Goldylux - Super brilliant and sparkly. Also can be used in (very sparing amounts) as a shimmer for the cheekbones.


----------



## Nicole Jenson (Jul 20, 2011)

SweetHeart palette
Royal Sugar loose e/s
Bulletproof e/s
Asylum loose e/s
Burning heart pallete

here is my eye look for today





to create this look I used urban decay primer potion, nyx jumbo pencil in milk, sugarpill afterparty and sugarpill tako, I also used metaliner in blue chrome by avon, lorac on screen duo in caviar, urban decay glide on eye pencil in zero and lastly lash blast by covergirl.


----------



## piccolo1979 (Jul 20, 2011)

*My Top 5 Sugarpill products:*

1. Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

2. Absinthe loose eyeshadow

3. Goldilux loose eyeshadow

4. Asylum loose eyeshadow

5. Decora loose eyeshadow





 Love me some Sugarpill!


----------



## Monica Ibarra (Jul 20, 2011)

I have not TRIED SugarPill yet! I adore ALL the colors available and can't wait to add Sugarpill to my collection.

Having to pick only 5; My TOP choices would have to be:

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Decora Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## BetsyDeLong (Jul 20, 2011)

i haven't tried sugarpill yet, but i've known of the company for several months!

1. poison plum pressed shadow

2. burning heart palette

3. midori pressed shadow

4. magentric loose shadow

5. sweetheart palette

noemptyyesterdays (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## PrincessH (Jul 20, 2011)

What an AMAZING contest...

My Favs : Absinthe Loose

               Asylum Loose

               Stella Loose

               Goldilux Loose

               Bulletproof Pressed

Thanks again and good luck to all!!! Much Love &lt;3


----------



## Jasmine Hopkins (Jul 20, 2011)

MY TOP 5 SUGARPILL COSMETICS

1. ABSINTHE

2. ROYAL SUGAR

3. ASYLUM

4. STELLA

5. GOLDILUX


----------



## Miss Bekka (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Tako pressed (use this all the time!)

2. Magentric loose

3. Dollipop pressed

4. Afterparty pressed

5. Midori pressed

So, yeah, pretty much the Sweetheart palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should really bust out Burning Heart and love on it more often.


----------



## claviclebone (Jul 20, 2011)

My Top 5 Wants &lt;3;

1. Love+ Pressed Shadow

2. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Lumi Loose Shadow

5. Bulletproof Pressed Shadow


----------



## alicia denny (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, what an awesome giveaway!!!

My top 5 favorites Sugarpill Cosmetics would have to be:

  1. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

  2. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

  3. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

  4. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

  5. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Although all of the colors are STUNNING!!! 

xoxox


----------



## AngietheMUA (Jul 20, 2011)

*My top 5 Sugarpill Faves! *
*1.The Burning Heart Palette*

*2. The Sweet Heart Palette*

*3.Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow *

*4.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow*

*5.Junebug Loose Eyeshadow*


----------



## maryshmary (Jul 20, 2011)

1. love + pressed shadow (i wear this so much!)

2. goldilux loose eyeshadow

3. stella loose eyeshadow

4. poison plum pressed eyeshadow

5. burning heart palette


----------



## girlbyjuly (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never tried it but I have wanted to for a very long time. These are the items I'd love to own:

1. Goldilux loose shadow
2. Sweetheart quad palette

3. Magpie loose shadow

4. Midori pressed shadow

5. Poison Plum pressed shadow


----------



## Sylvette (Jul 20, 2011)

I love this colors this is so ----&gt; 






My favorites Eyemakeup from Shrinkle are;

*Swetheart Palette

*BulletProof Pressed eyeshadow

*Stella Loose Eyeshadow

*Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

*Burning Heart Palette


----------



## bcash13 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products*

1.*Decora* Loose Eyeshadow

2. *Paperdoll* Loose Eyeshadow

3. *Absinthe* Loose Eyeshadow

4. *Asylum* Loose Eyeshadow

5.* Buttercupcake *Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## giannadellasera (Jul 20, 2011)

I have never bought any products from here before, but Ive always wanted to try this brand!

Top 5:

Burning Heart palette

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## missymoomoo (Jul 20, 2011)

Long time Sugarpill admirer, never got the chance to use it yet. Super excited about this contest!

5 Fave Products:

Tiara ~ loose eyeshadow

Afterparty ~ pressed eyeshadow

Paperdoll ~ loose eyeshadow

Royal Sugar ~ loose eyeshadow

Dollipop ~ pressed eyeshadow


----------



## Amaranthia (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5's:

Burning Heart pallette.

absinthe

goldilux

asylum

royal sugar.

&lt;3 it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poisonplum (Jul 20, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:*

1.Love+ pressed eyeshadow. 

2.Goldilux loose eyeshadow.

3.Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow.

4.Decora loose eyeshadow.

5.Royal Sugar pressed eyeshadow. 

love sugarpill products.


----------



## krisv (Jul 20, 2011)

My faves are: absinthe, junebug, tiara, goldilux and decora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## claviclebone (Jul 20, 2011)

I liked Sugarpill on Facebook! aha, I've liked their page since it was put up.





I liked Makeuptalk.com on Facebook!


----------



## jcaplus2 (Jul 20, 2011)

_Darling _



_Lumi _



_Junebug _



_Goldilux _



_Tiara_


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 20, 2011)

*****ATTENTION*****

Girls Please do NOT put any links in your posts as they are getting blocked by our spam filter - Defensio.  I am doing my best to keep up with the posts Defensio is blocking and removing your links so your posts will show up.  If you want to make sure your entry is counted then do not include any links in it.

Thanks,

Jeannine


----------



## AriannaRaven (Jul 20, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE:

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Absenthe Loose Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## rosellencheeks (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Asylum loose powder

2 Magentric loose powder

3. Weekender loose powder

4. Buttercupcake pressed powder

5. Tipsy loose powder


----------



## kristinxsixx (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

4. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

5. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## AngietheMUA (Jul 20, 2011)

r


----------



## WildGlamazon (Jul 20, 2011)

My top 5 products from Sugarpill are!

1) Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow - This is such an amazing hot magenta pink! I am almost out! It blends so beautifully!

2) ButterCupcake Pressed Eyeshadow - The intensity of this yellow without a base in INCREDIBLE! I am almost out of this one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3) Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow - Such an intense purple, I actually used it for a bridal look in October. She looked divine and it photographed really well!

*4) Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow - I am in LOVE with this color. It is so hard to find a red shadow that is not packed with shimmer and has stellar pigmentation. (My All time favorite)*

5) Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow - I cannot say enough good things about this shadow! I love the fact that it is primarily matte with a tiny bit of shimmer. So blue, it's like "HOLY CRAP THAT'S BLUE!!!!"

I have only used these 5 items from Sugarpill and I have yet to be disappointed with them so the opportunity to replace what I am running low on and receive new products I have never tried, rocks my socks!!!!!

Thanks Amy and Makeup Talk for this amazing opportunity and best of luck to the other commentors!

Courtney D.


----------



## finchygirl (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, Top 5---

1) 4-Color Palette in Sweetheart

2) Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

3) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

4) Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

5) Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes


----------



## finchygirl (Jul 20, 2011)

I "Like" Sugarpill Cosmetics on Facebook


----------



## unicornsncandy (Jul 20, 2011)

I love everything I've tried from Sugarpill!

1. goldilux is my most favorite eye shadow of all times!

2. absinthe

3. lumi

4. junebug

5 love +


----------



## Rhonda Gibson (Jul 20, 2011)

_*1. Dollipop Pressed*_

_*2. Buttercup Pressed*_

_*3. Tiara Loose*_

_*4. Stella Loose*_

_*5. Absinthe Loose*_

_*I just bought dollipop, and its gorgeous!!! I love goldiluxe also, it would defiantly be # 6!!!




*_


----------



## BreCakes (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Goldilux &lt;3

2. Dollipop

3. Buttercupcake

4. Afterparty

5. Asylum


----------



## tokidokienvy (Jul 20, 2011)

_I Love sugarpill! would love to have them all!!! &lt;3_

_ top 5_

_1 Magpie_

_2 Tiara_

_3 Darling_

_4 Goldilux_

_5 Dollipop_


----------



## theHulk750 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am DYING to try Sugarpill! Ever since I found out that many of their products are vegan friendly I've been obsessed with them (no really, madly obsessed.  I  broke my right ankle on mother's day doing flips on my daughter's new _evil_  trampoline and can't walk for 3 months so I've had some time to kill).  After watching MANY tutorials on YouTube I have decided my top 5 Sugarpill products I need to own would be...

1. Burning Heart palette (a-maz-ing)

2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow (aka the BEST gold eyeshadow on the planet)

3. Bullet Proof Pressed Eyeshadow (no brainer)

4. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5. CatEye False Eyelashes (they make your eyes look huuuuge!)


----------



## lovelylanae (Jul 20, 2011)

I've never tried Sugarpill make-up but it looks absolutely AMAZING!

The top five I would want would be...

 1. Buttercupcake Pressed

 2. Darling Loose Eyeshadow

 3. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

 4. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

 5. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow.

This would be a great opportunity for me to finally try it! *Fingers Crossed!!!!!


----------



## ujinandtonic (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5 

1. Goldilux 

2. Lumi

3. Bulletproof 

4. Poison Plum

5. Burning Heart palette (I cheated...I love all the shadows in the quad, but it still counts as one product!!!!!!)


----------



## JenifaO Nasty (Jul 20, 2011)

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## kate6968 (Jul 20, 2011)

My absolute faves are:

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshaow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

I super hope I win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CrazyAnimator (Jul 20, 2011)

I always steal my friend's Sugarpill make up because it's just freaking awesome and I'm currently jobless, so I can't afford to buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's definitely one of my number one priorities when I find a job though! I want to own ALL the colors!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

1. Burning Heart palette

2. Sweetheart palette

3. Cold Heart palette

4. Asylum loose shadow

5. Absinthe loose shadow

And I already like both pages on FB!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlamBrulee (Jul 20, 2011)

i love:

1) the sweetheart palette!

2) lumi

3) absinthe

4) goldilux and

5) hysteric

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## JennaMayTaleia (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey I absolutely Love *Sugarpill Cosmetics!* It compares amazingly to my cosmetics I have used. (Kryolan, Nyx, Mac, LeFemme) *Sugarpill* kicks all drug store makeup and I would love to win some free makeup to make tutorials as ME-Jenna May TaleiaI

*&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;**LOVE**&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*​ Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12​ This Blue has been on my wish list for years!(makeup is funner when its a prezzy ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) This is my favorite blue but i can never find it in other makeup lines​ Sweetheart palette - Retail Value $34
This palette has ALL of the colors I use(Pink, Blue, White, and i would love to try the Green in my performances!)​ Tiara Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12​ This Glittery White is amazing for on stage and everyone loves how much it pops with my Blue eyes &lt;3​ Asylum Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12​ This is the only red I will ever put on my face I believe. (tried red once looked like my eyes were bleeding​ Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12-​ This SCREAMS JENNA MAY TALEIA, I am the blonde witch on and off stage and I love golds so I can maybe make a cute shimmery expensive look with it.

-JennaMayTaleia &lt;3 Xoxo
 ​


----------



## tattooslipgloss (Jul 20, 2011)

Desperately needing Sugarpill in my life.. awesome giveaway, thank you!!! &lt;3

*Top 5*

_1. Burning Heart pallet_

_2. Sweetheart pallet_

_3. Bulletproof pressed shadow_

_4. Poison Plum pressed shadow_

_5. Absinthe loose shadow_

....I could go on &amp; on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Raijn (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5 Favorite Products:

1. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

2. Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

It's hard for me to say I have any favorites! I absolutely LOVE all of it! The colors SugarPill provides... You can't find color and quality like that anywhere else! Thanks SugarPill and MakeUpTalk.com for hosting this contest






Keeping my fingers crossed FTW!


----------



## Meggers7 (Jul 20, 2011)

Top 5 that I LOVE and want!

1. Absinthe (Loose)

2. Royal Sugar (Loose)

3. Asylum (Loose)

4. Tiara (Loose)

5. Goldilux (Loose)


----------



## Djinn (Jul 20, 2011)

This is an AMAZING give-away! Thanks ever so much!

My personal favorites:

1. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

2. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

3. Sweetheart Palette

4. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## InuSays (Jul 20, 2011)

I have had the glorious opportunity of trying out one of Sugarpill's gorgeous products, but otherwise I can only make a guess as to my favorite products based on colors and reviews.

1. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

4. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## PsycheButterfly (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope I win! I love Sugarpill!!

My top 5 favorites are:

1.Tako Pressed Eye Shadow

2.Bulletproof Pressed Eye Shadow

3.Love Pressed Eye Shadow

4.Magentric Loose Eye Shadow

5.Goldilux Loose Eye Shadow


----------



## crimson (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Bulletproof pressed

2. Afterparty pressed

3. Goldilux loose

4. Magpie loose

5. Absinthe loose


----------



## Shinenregardles (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Tako pressed eyeshadow

2. Bullet proof pressed eyeshawdow

3. Butter cupcake pressed eyeshawdow

4.AFter party pressed eyeshadow

5.Pison Plum Pressed eyeshawdow


----------



## ColorMeGabbi (Jul 20, 2011)

I've Wanted SugarPill Products so BAD! Haha I've been admiring them online but here's a few of my favs

1. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

2.  Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

3. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

5. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## violynn12 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is VERY difficult... but:
-Goldilux

-Tiara

-Weekender

-Tako 

-Dollipop
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandlishious (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh so many loverly colors... where to begin te he

My top 5 absolute loves

1.Stella loose eyeshadow

2.Absinthe loose eyeshadow

3.Royal sugar loose eyeshadow

4.Goldielux loose eyeshadow

5.Magpie loose eyeshadow

&lt;3 hug!!!


----------



## prettytoxic (Jul 20, 2011)

*My favorite sugar pill products are:*

*1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart*

*2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart*

*3. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow*

*4.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow*

*5. Loose Eyeshadow in Absinthe*


----------



## bayafy (Jul 20, 2011)

Sooooo, I likey alot:

1. Hysteric

2. Goldilux

3. Bulletproof

4. Poison Plum

5. Tako


----------



## Crystal Kieffer (Jul 20, 2011)

I have never tried Sugarpill before, but I have been eyeing:

1) Absinthe loose eyeshadow

2) Flamepoint pressed eyeshadow

3) Midori pressed eyeshadow

4) Magpie loose eyeshadow

5) Decora loose eyeshadow


----------



## Onyx Infiniti (Jul 20, 2011)

-Stella loose pigment

-Kisses false lash

-Bulletproof pressed shadow

-Lumi loose pigment

-Poison plum pressed shadow

I love all the products.


----------



## tphillips (Jul 20, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to buy sugar pill but I love all the colors and I can't wait until I am able to buy some...The ones I would love is

1. Burning Heart Pallet

2. Stella Loose

3 Goldflux loose

4 Birthday girl loose

5. Hysteric because I love purple..

Thanks Amy

Theresa


----------



## Zombiee (Jul 20, 2011)

*1.Lumi Loose Eyeshadow*

*2.Burning Heart Palette*

*3.Tiara Loose Eyeshadow*

*4.Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow*

*5.Poison Plum Pessed Eyeshdow*


----------



## snixen (Jul 20, 2011)

I love: Lumi Loose Shadow Stella Loose Shadow Sweetheart Palette Royal Sugar Loose Shadow Hysterical Loose Shadow Love love love Sugarpill!


----------



## amc4152 (Jul 20, 2011)

*My top favorite Sugarpill products: *
  *1. Goldilux Loose shadow*
*2. Royal Sugar Loose shadow *
*3.Stella Loose Shadow*
*4. Paperdoll Loose Shadow*
*5. Lumi Loose Shadow*

    *I really love all the loose shadows but those are my favorites. I dont have any pressed ones yet heh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## tjones18 (Jul 20, 2011)

stella loose eyeshadow

junebug loose eyeshadow

afterparty loose eyeshadow

royal sugar loose eyeshadow

goldilux loose eyeshadow


----------



## hetrecide (Jul 21, 2011)

5!? This is going to be so hard to chose, seeing as how I love them all.

Of course the burning heart pallet would my my number one. Can't beat 4 amazing colors in one pallet.

Second would be the new Tipsy loose shadow. I've not tried it, but i don't have to try it to know that it simply rocks.

Third would be the Buttercupcake pressed shadow. i love this bright pigment, and I don't think anyone should be afraid to represent yellow!

Fourth; Midori pressed...it's just beautiful and it matches my work uniform.

And last but certainly not least would be Absinthe loose shadow. It goes well with the Midori and looks amazing.


----------



## acarter2011 (Jul 21, 2011)

1) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2) Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

3) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4) Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5) Asylum Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Candice Miller (Jul 21, 2011)

My top five are:

1. Absinthe

2. Lumi

3. Tiara

4. Tako

5. Love+


----------



## ElizaGeorgeMUA (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Sweetheart palette

2. Burning Heart palette

3. Absinthe loose

4. Goldilux loose

5. Darling loose


----------



## tahitithal (Jul 21, 2011)

Top 5! 

1. Tako 

2. Bulletproof 

3. Poison Plum 

4. Love+ (LOVE this red) 

5. Paperdoll loose 

Liked both Sugarpill and MakupTalk on FB!


----------



## genundead (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Poison Plum pressed powder

2. Darling Chromalust

3. Dollipop pressed powder

4. Love+ pressed powder

5. Royal Sugar Chromalust


----------



## kortknee41 (Jul 21, 2011)

I LOVE Sugarpill!! My top 5 favorites are ...

1.Goldilux

2.Buttercupcake

3.Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes

4.CatEye False Eyelashes

5.Lumi

xoxo


----------



## Zoenicole2000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I love burning heart pallette, lumi, poison plum, Stella, goldilux


----------



## Nyla130 (Jul 21, 2011)

I LOVE Sugarpill Products There so Bright &amp; Vibrant It makes me Happy

1) *Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow* I literally use it everyday its just a nice matte black

2) *Love+Pressed Eyeshadow* on my eyes as a blush its gorgeous

3)* Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow* PINK!!!!!! what girl doesn't like pink

4) *Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow* Gorgeous I love applying it wet I love the contrast on my skin

5) *Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow* OhMyGawd SHINY and it sparkles, love it, AMAAAZING


----------



## Pukkakat (Jul 21, 2011)

My top 5:

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

Darling Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Makeupbysin (Jul 21, 2011)

Fortunately I HAVE tried Sugarpill cosmetics and I am a HUGE fan!!

My TOP 5 Sugarpill cosmetics are:

1. Tako

2. Afterparty

3. Dollipop

4. Poison Plum

5. Stella


----------



## Perf3ctImpulse (Jul 21, 2011)

*My TOP 5 Favorite Products!*

1) Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

2) Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

3) Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4) Burning Heart Palette

5) Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## ericamary (Jul 21, 2011)

1) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2) Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

3) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4) Absinthe Eyeshadow

5) June Bug Loose Eyeshadow

And an honorable mention goes to the Sugarpill Glitter Stickers! =)


----------



## Minja777 (Jul 21, 2011)

My Top five sugarpill products would be :

Lumi

afterparty

stella

decora

dollipop


----------



## GlitterBlog (Jul 21, 2011)

My Sugarpill top 5 are...

1. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

2. Burning Heart Palette

3. Sweetheart Palette

4. Dollipop loose eyeshadow

5. Goldilux loose eyeshadow


----------



## Brittney123 (Jul 21, 2011)

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow
Decora Loose Eyeshadow
Burning Heart Pallete
Stella Loose Eyeshadow
Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## rogue4564 (Jul 21, 2011)

My Top 5 Wants
1. Birthday Girl loose shadow
2. Sweetheart Palette 
3.Bulletproof pressed shadow
4. Paperdoll loose shadow
5.Decora loose shadow


----------



## lullabye4eva (Jul 21, 2011)

These are my top  5 !! &lt;3333333

Burning Heart Palette

Stella Loose

Asylum Loose

Tipsy Loose

Magpie Loose

gosh i hope i do win i love sugarpill , they work amazing


----------



## JRabbitx1x (Jul 21, 2011)

_*My top 5 fav*_

_*asylum loose*_

_*tako  *_

_*love*_

_*afterparty *_

_*lumi loose *_

_*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you take the sunshine save me the rayne *_


----------



## mujitsu (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm already a fan of both pages -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1.4-Color Palette / cold Heart (not on the site anymore but its my fav!!! i use it everyday)

2.Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

3.Decora Loose Eyeshadow

4.Weekender Loose Eyeshadow (dont own this one yet but it will b mine.. oh yes it will b mine)

5. CatEye False Eyelashes(AMAZING 4 photoshoots)


----------



## Lipstick Kitty (Jul 21, 2011)

My Favorite 5 SugarPill Products:

1-Goldilux...super-dooper shimmery

2-Stella...gorgeous black &amp; sparkly

3-Tiara...cuz you need a sweet silver

4-DollyPop...traffic-stopping pink

5-Burning Heart Quad...endless brilliant color combos 

I also love the stickers! I have them everywhere...my laptop, my car, my station at the salon...


----------



## ReaStar (Jul 21, 2011)

My 5 favourite products (that I haven't tried, but are on my list to buy) are:

1. Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

2. Afterparty pressed eyeshadow

3. Darline loose eyeshadow

4. Decora loose eyeshadow

and

5. Asylum loose eyeshadow


----------



## PaintedFacesMUA (Jul 21, 2011)

My Top Five Sugarpill Products

1. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow Pigment

2. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Thank You for this ultimate giveaway!!!!!


----------



## wilhelmfink23 (Jul 21, 2011)

Unfortunately I have no had a chance to try Sugarpill yet, but I have an order (due tomorrow) that I am dying to receive!

The top 5 colors I think I would love:

*1. Bulletproof Pressed*

*2. Poison Plum Pressed*

*3. Tiara Loose*

*4. Asylum Loose*

*5. Birthday Girl Loose*


----------



## DixieDoll (Jul 21, 2011)

Goldilux Loose

Stella Loose

Asylum Loose

Tipsy Loose

Magpie Loose

xoxoxo


----------



## DebbDub (Jul 21, 2011)

my top 5 products are:

1. birthday girl loose eyeshadow

2. burning heart palette

3. royal sugar loose eyeshadow

4. goldilux loose eyeshadow

5. midori pressed eyeshadow


----------



## SailorMaat (Jul 21, 2011)

My top five in no particular order. Cause who can really pick their absolute fav.

1. Lumi

2. Absinthe

3. Afterparty

4. Poison Plum

5. Magentric


----------



## gooooleslie (Jul 21, 2011)

1. Poison Plum Pressed shadow

2. Love+ Pressed shadow

3.Lumi Loose Shadow

4. Tiara Loose Shadow

4. Butter cupcake pressed powder!!

I am sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Keadams85 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have not yet had the luxury of trying Sugarpill. I'm just a poor student at the moment, but I have lusted after Sugarpill for awhile now. My top 5 wants/needs, would be:
1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Bulletproof pressed shadow

4. Goldilux loose shadow

5. Asylum loose shadow


----------



## MUAinthemaking (Jul 21, 2011)

*Top 5*

Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Starling Loose Eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

I've never tried Sugarpill but I am dying to! So gorgeous!


----------



## awtrlilee (Jul 21, 2011)

I've never used Sugarpill but have been dying to since the very first day I stumbled upon the website...My top 5 would be:

1) *Goldilux*  I have been using Ben Nye, Aztec Gold and this looks so much dreamier than the Ben Nye.

2) *Flamepoint * I use a similar orange from MAC but, this one looks much bolder.

3) *Buttercupcake  *Because I haven't found the perfect yellow &amp; this one looks like it could be it!

4) *Absynthe*  Looks like it would be brilliant with the Buttercupcake

5) *Asylum Loose Eyeshadow * Again, I've got a Ben Nye red but, it lacks the shimmer of this one- looks perfect!!

Even if I don't win, I will still happily admire these beautiful shadows!!


----------



## zompire (Jul 21, 2011)

*Top 5 Sugarpill Products:*

Royal Sugar loose powder

Burning Heart palette

Sweetheart palette

Goldilux loose powder

Birthday Girl loose powder!!

&lt;3


----------



## MedicatedMaggie (Jul 21, 2011)

My top five are :

1. Asylum 

2. Dollipop

3. Absinthe

4. Magentric

5. Absinthe


----------



## missdecay (Jul 21, 2011)

Have always wanted to load up on some Sugarpill after I watched Petrilude's video blogs...

My Top 5:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

3. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

4. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

5. Sweetheart Palette


----------



## xXxOdyssExXx (Jul 21, 2011)

I found Sugarpill through TragicBeautiful on Facebook, and instantly fell in love with all the products!

Winning this giveaway would make me ecstatic, because right now, it is the only way for me to actually be able to get Sugarpill products.

My top 5 favourite Sugarpill products are:

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

5. Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes

Thank you for this giveaway, and I wish everyone else luck! =3


----------



## Heather Zens (Jul 21, 2011)

1. midori pressed shadow

2. dollipop pressed shadow

3. royal sugar loose shadow

4. burning heart palette

5. afterparty pressed shadow

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## C0RPS3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Iâ€™ve never tried Sugarpill, but having seen _endless_ EOTD/FOTD with them in it, I know Iâ€™d love:   
1) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow 
2) Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

3) Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4) Buttercupcake Pressed Eyshadow

5) Dollilop Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Trudie Evans (Jul 21, 2011)

ive not tried sugar pill before as i do not know of anywhere in New Zealand to get them

there products are so amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my top 5 would have to be:

lumi loose shadow

royal sugar loose shadow

stella loose shadow

dollypop pressed shadow

darling loose shadow


----------



## Jena Sylum (Jul 21, 2011)

Top 5 faves

1. Dewdrop Kisses Eyelashes

2. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

**Also liked Makeuptalk and Sugarpill on FB. Screen name: Rob-Jena Holmes


----------



## Regan Clement (Jul 21, 2011)

*Top 5 Sugarpill Favorites!*

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Darling Loose Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## penguinpop (Jul 21, 2011)

Top 5

1.Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2.Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3.Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4.Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

5.Burning Heart Palette


----------



## MsSmartie21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are the Sugarpill products I love the most!!


Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow 
Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## PattiValentine (Jul 21, 2011)

I love Sugarpill!

1. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

5. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## PattiValentine (Jul 21, 2011)

i love sugarpill


----------



## RustedCrow (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorites would have to be:

1. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

2. 4-Color Palette / Sweetheart

3. Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

4. Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

5. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

Thanks!


----------



## indiewife (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't ever tried this but I want to so bad!  

1. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

2. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

5. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

Thanks!  I liked both on FB as (Christa Edmonds)


----------



## MsAllmadeup (Jul 21, 2011)

My top favorite SugarPill products are:

The Sweetheart Palette

Butter Cupcake

Love

GoldieLux Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

=)


----------



## mgravelle (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorite sugarpill products are (in no order really)

1. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

2. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

3. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

I like both companies on FB as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great contest! Thank you!


----------



## koolaidman (Jul 21, 2011)

My top 5 are

Royal Sugar loose shadow

Poison Plum Pressed Shadow

Dollipop Pressed Shadow

Magpie Loose Shadow

Love + Pressed Shadow

They are just amazing make everything pop


----------



## Alia Moss (Jul 21, 2011)

My 5 favorites are:

1.) ButterCupcake pressed shadow

2.) Burning Heart Palette

3.) Starling loose shadow

4.) Asylum loose shadow

5.) Absinthe loose shadow


----------



## venusocean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow amazing giveaway! 






My top 5 favorite sugarpill products are

1.Absinthe pigment 

2.dollipop eyeshadow

3.Lumi pigment

4.tako eyeshadow

5.Goldilux pigment


----------



## prettynelly (Jul 21, 2011)

Top 5 Sugarpill Products:


 POISON PLUM PRESSED EYESHADOW 



 4-COLOR PALETTE / BURNING HEART 
 GOLDILUX LOOSE EYESHADOW 
 FLAMEPOINT PRESSED EYESHADOW 
 WEEKENDER LOOSE EYESHADOW


----------



## MissJenicide (Jul 21, 2011)

*Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products* :

1. After party pressed eyeshadow

2. Darling loose eyeshadow

3. love+ loose eyeshadow

4. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

5. Absinthe loose eyeshadow

=)


----------



## Vaciito (Jul 21, 2011)

In no particular order:

1. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow
2. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow
3. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow
4. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow
5. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## carriebebs (Jul 21, 2011)

My top 5 fav Sugarpill Products:
1. Birthday Girl

2. Magentric

3. Dollipop

4.Buttercupcake

5. Hysteric

It was HARD to only pick 5!!!!!

Carrie


----------



## jamalina (Jul 21, 2011)

~~~burning heart palette

~~~sweetheart palette

~~~stella loose eyeshoadow

~~~darling loose eyeshadow

~~~goldilux loose eyeshadow


----------



## SugarandSpice (Jul 21, 2011)

Sugarpill cosmetics are THEE best eyeshadow to give you that "AWESOME" look! Just look at the models on the Sugarpill site!!





It's beyond words!!

My top 5 Sugarpill Products are:

4- color Palette/Burning Heart

4-color  Palette/ Sweet Heart

Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

After party pressed eyeshadow

Tiara loose eyeshadow

I 'LIKE" both Sugarpill and MakeupTalk on FB and so do my friends! I recommend SUGARPILL all the time!!


----------



## Stefne530 (Jul 21, 2011)

Top 5: Lumi loose shadow Royal sugar loose shadow Stella loose shadow Sweetheart palette Tiara loose shadow


----------



## JAMakeup (Jul 21, 2011)

1. asylum 

2. sweetheart palette

3. Dollipop

4.Burning Heart palette

5.Royal Sugar

I hope I win!!!!


----------



## leslielou (Jul 21, 2011)

This is awesome!!! I LOVE Sugarpill. I have some Sugarpill makeup, but obviously you can never have enough.... especially when it is this fun and vibrant. I love the colors and how long they last etc.

My top 5 fav Sugarpill products are the following... (This is so hard because I really love all of the Sugarpill products I have bought)

Poison Plum

Afterparty

Absinthe

Royal Sugar

Asylum...I have been DYING to try Asylum, but it was sold out for so long. It would be awesome to win some!!!

Absolutely love Sugarpill. I'm so glad I stumbled across it while watching makeup tutorials!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JAMakeup (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a fan on FB of both!


----------



## meowcherry (Jul 21, 2011)

My top 5 favorite Sugarpill products are:

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

3. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

4. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## MissFaith827 (Jul 21, 2011)

So Unfortunately I've never had the great pleasure of using any SugerPill but  WOW! everything looks soo Great!!!!  Here are the Top 5 that I would love love love! to get my little creative hands on! =)

1.Lumi Loose Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

3.Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4. Burning Heart Palette 

5.Cat False Eyelashes

SO theres my Little wishlist! i wouldd absolutely LOVE to Try them so thanks sooo much for the chance!!!


----------



## BellaDioraddict (Jul 21, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products are:

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Now I haven't actually tried these products, but those are the top 5 that I would love to have!!

I also liked Makeuptalk on facebook

And I already was a fan of Sugarpill on facebook

Thanks so much!


----------



## xlinds15x (Jul 21, 2011)

Fell in LOVE with Sugarpill cosmetics (finally makeup that is amazingly pigmented, smooth, easy to apply, WITHOUT breaking this college girl's bank!)   My Top 5 Favorite Products


Love+ Pressed Shadow
Stella Loose Shadow
Asylum Loose Shadow
Cateye Fake Lashes
Bulletproof Pressed Shadow

These are also all the products I'll be purchasing for my Halloween costume! Talk about way in advanced planning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Thanks for the chance to enter!*


----------



## pinkpolkadot (Jul 21, 2011)

I would love to win this package what an AMAZING giveaway.

My top 5 wants are:

Decora Loose Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

Burning Heart Palette

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Thanks again for doing this giveaway!


----------



## Ellie Colon (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't tried SugarPill Cosmetics...yet, but I would love to start with these items below:

 The Burning Heart Palette

 The Sweetheart Palette

 Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

 Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

 Magpie Loose Eyeshadow.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## TaBear1342 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, makeup junkies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My top five products are:

1. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow - best yellow ever!

2. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow - I'm a sucker for a good black shadow. 

3. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow - LOVE!

4. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow - Goes GREAT with Bulletproof and Tako!

5. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow- my brown eyes look crazy awesome with this color!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kim B (Jul 21, 2011)

1) Burning Heart Palette

2) Sweetheart Palette

3) Royal Sugar 

4) Buttercup Cake

5) Goldilux


----------



## princess nene (Jul 21, 2011)

I have not had the opportunity to try it yet due to a lack of funds but I LOVE these 5 produts:

Stella loose eyeshadow

Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

Asylum loose eyeshadow

The sweetheart pallet

and the Lumi loose eyeshadow

!!!


----------



## KatanaButterfly (Jul 21, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products:

1. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

2. Love+ pressed eyeshadow

3. Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

4. Asylum loose eyeshadow

5. Stella loose eyeshadow

And I love Tako too, it's my favorite highlight when I'm doing heavy, dark, goth eyes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

})i({ Heather })i({


----------



## Toxy (Jul 21, 2011)

*My top 5*:

1. *Love+* pressed eyeshadow &lt;3

2. *Tako* pressed eyeshadow

3. *Goldilux* loose eyeshadow

4. *Royal Sugar* loose eyeshadow

5. &amp; *Burning Heart* palette

Have to mention, Love+ is Amazing. Have never come across such a vibrant&amp; beautiful TRUE red eyeshadow before.

Excited to be a part of the Sugarpill community! &amp; happy to have found this site because of it

Much love&amp; good luck to all other participants! : )


----------



## onestaralone (Jul 21, 2011)

my top 5!!

1. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow 

 2.Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow
 3.Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
4.Stella Loose Eyeshadow
5.Burning Heart Palette

ALL of your products are rad!! thank you for your time!


----------



## theirishbeauty (Jul 21, 2011)

Top 5 loves

1. Bullet proof

2.Love +

3.dolly pop

4.royal sugar

5.poison Plum

Thanks for this awesome opportunity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mxld (Jul 21, 2011)

I just recently found out about Sugarpill &amp; have been lusting after the palettes and black shadow, just so I could try all the mattes, and Goldilux &amp; Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow.  So my five favorites would be:


Burning Heart Palette 
Sweetheart Palette

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow


HOPE I WIN!!!! I would really love to have some Sugarpill!!!!


----------



## Bunny Samantha (Jul 21, 2011)

I love superpill X3 i'm so excited about this contest

my top 5 fav products

1.Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
2.Ayslum Loose Eyeshadow 
3.Darling Loose Eyeshadow
4. Tako Pressed Eyeshadow
5. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Reddlipstickk (Jul 21, 2011)

I was so glad to meet you at IMATS, my favorite Sugarpill cosmetics on my wish list are:

1. GOLDILUX LOOSE E/S

2.TIARA LOOSE E/S

3.STELLA LOOSE E/S

4.ROYAL SUGAR LOOSE E/S

5.BURNING HEART PALETTE


----------



## slave1 (Jul 21, 2011)

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

2. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Yay!!! This sounds like the best contest ever!!!


----------



## LegendaryLynn (Jul 21, 2011)

My top five:

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

3. Sweetheart Palette

4. Bulletproof  Pressed

5. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iebeauty (Jul 21, 2011)

Afterparty

Poison Plum

Buttercupcake

Dollipop

Absinthe loose shadow


----------



## MewMewPurrKitty (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG I HOPE I WIN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1) 4 Color Palette / BURNING HEART!!! LOVE!

2) Weekender Loose Eye Shadow

3) Royal Sugar Loose Eye Shadow

4) Goldilux Loose Eye Shadow

5) Asylum Loose Eye Shadow


----------



## DreaDominique (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been wanting to try Sugarpill ever since i first saw Petrilude's tutorials last year. It's so difficult to find eyeshadow that can rival alternative dyed hair colours.

Poison Plum

Hysteric

Goldilux

Absinthe

Decora

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## MoonChildOfLove (Jul 21, 2011)

I love ALL Sugar Pill items, but I'd say that my favorites are: 

1. After-party Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

4. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

5. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

I like you both on Facebook.

Thanks for this awesome opportunity, and good luck to everyone






~Katelyn


----------



## Medusawall (Jul 21, 2011)

1.Asylum loose eyeshadow

2.Poison plum pressed eyeshadow

3. Buttercup pressed eyeshadow

4.Lumi loose eyeshadow

5.Junebug loose eyeshadow

 I am also a fan on facebook for both Sugarpill and makeuptalk

Roxanne Wallace


----------



## elog (Jul 21, 2011)

**************I LOVE SUGARPILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!**********************

I've been using the few I have almost everyday. Love the burning heart quad specially during summer time they are awesome colors! Can't find colors like these anywhere else.

My top 5:

1.GoldiLux (The perfect gold!)

2. Poison Plum

3. Love+ (The perfect red!)

4. Tako

5. Bulletproof

I'd die if I win!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you Sugarpill &amp; Makeuptalk!


----------



## DisastrousGlam (Jul 21, 2011)

My TOP 5 Sugarpill Products 

1. Absinthe

2. Afterparty

3. Goldilux

4. Royal Sugar

5. Bulletproof


----------



## VintageChic (Jul 21, 2011)

All the different colors of pigments and pressed shadows are amazzzzing but my 5 top favorites are:

1.Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

2.Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

3.Starling Loose Eyeshadow

4.Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5.Weekender Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## zeroinsomniac (Jul 22, 2011)

I just found out about this contest, Good Luck Everybody!

MY TOP 5~!


Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow
Midori Pressed Eyeshadow
Decora Loose Eyeshadow
Asylum Loose Eyeshadow
Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

GANBARE~!


----------



## Bunnyhun1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes i am new to sugarpill, and i found the favourites i like of the eyeshadow range are as follows...
  1: Sweetheart Palette
  2: Golilux Loose eyeshadow
  3: Tiara loose eyeshadow..





 Thank you

regards Sarah

  4: Royal sugar loose eyeshadow
  5: Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow


----------



## Starfire30 (Jul 22, 2011)

Since I JUST got my order, I can actually put down some of my faves for the top five and some of my wish list!

My Top 5:

1) Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2) Love + Pressed Eyeshadow

3) Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

4) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

5) Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Cheers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sirppi (Jul 22, 2011)

My top 5

1. Asylum loose eyeshadot

2. Burning heart palette

3. Stella loose eyeshadow

4. Goldilux loose eyeshadow

5. Tiara loose eyeshadow

Have been drooling over Sugarpill for soooo long! Can't find those bright reds anywhere in here!


----------



## Christie Brooks (Jul 22, 2011)

I've never had the chance to try Sugarpill but I do have somethings I would love to try.

1- Sweetheart Palette

2- Goldilux loose shadow

3- Flamepoint pressed shadow

4- Asylum loose shadow

5- Lumi loose shadow


----------



## Maria Ines (Jul 22, 2011)

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
Burning Heart Palette
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow
Sweetheart Palette


----------



## Dana Simpson (Jul 22, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Sugarpill Cosmetics! My top 5 faves are:
 

5: Dewdrop Kisses false eyelashes

4: Sweetheart palette

3: Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

2: Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

and I couldn't live without:

1: Lumi loose eyeshadow


----------



## nadajw (Jul 22, 2011)

My 5 Favs....

Burning Heart Palette

Sweetheart Palette

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## ShellyRob (Jul 22, 2011)

My Top 5 are:

1. Tako

2. Dollipop

3. Buttercupcake

4. Love +

5. Flamepoint


----------



## Amber M (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Poison Plum. This purple slays me.

2. Magcentric

3. Decora

4. Lumi 

5. Tiara

Bonus round: Asylum


----------



## dinoRAWRSyou (Jul 22, 2011)

It feel like picking favorites with Sugarpill is almost impossible because it's all amaaaazing, but if I have to pick, my 5 favorite things are...

-Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

-Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

-Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

-Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

-Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

Thanks so much for holding this contest! c:


----------



## MsTaylor0304 (Jul 22, 2011)

My favorite Sugarpill products are:

1. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow (I love blue)

2. Tako eyeshadow (Great for a highlight on a dramatic look)

3. Poison Plum (This purple is so pigmented!!)

4. After Party eyeshadow

5. Stella

Already hit the "LIKE" button on your fan pages!!


----------



## PrettyPisces88 (Jul 22, 2011)

My favorite Sugarpill items are!!!!:

Asylum Eyeshadow

Stella Eyeshadow

Lumi Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Eyeshadow

Burning Heart Palette


----------



## Jynxxie (Jul 22, 2011)

I've never owned sugarpill. ): But I've wanted to for so long. Sooo...without further nonsense...

Burning Heart palette 

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow 

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow 

Stella Loose Eyeshadow 

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## geeklove (Jul 22, 2011)

Goldilux Chroma Lust Shadow above hot pink, please excuse the messy brows!




 My shadow was a gift but it was a great purchase! I look forward to buying more!!


----------



## mbf10001 (Jul 22, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill Products include:

1. Stella loose eyeshadow

2. poison plum pressed eyeshadow

3. Darling loose eyeshadow

4. birthday girl loose eyeshadow 

5. weekender loose eyeshadow


----------



## Sara Negron (Jul 22, 2011)

Fortunately I HAVE tried Sugarpill cosmetics and I am a HUGE fan!!

My TOP 5 Sugarpill cosmetics are:

1. Tako

2. Afterparty

3. Dollipop

4. Poison Plum

5. Stella


----------



## vdimas84 (Jul 22, 2011)

What is not to love about Sugarpill. Especially for a c olor lover like me. My top five would have to be: Lumi Absynthe Buttercupcake Dollipop Poison plum


----------



## darkgypsy (Jul 22, 2011)

I tried to do this last night (@ 1am) but my computer froze, so I'm not sure if it went through. I'm not trying to do extra tries or anything like that.

I haven't had the opportunity to try SugarPill but I have "lusted" after their Goldilux for some time now.

I think I would really like: 1.Goldilux 2.Poison Plum 3.Absinthe 4.Asylum 5. Tiara

Really awesome giveaway! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gimmeapaw (Jul 22, 2011)

Amazing cut crease look using Sugarpill Poison Plum, Afterparty, Midori, Buttercupcake, and Tako.


----------



## decrescendo (Jul 22, 2011)

My favorite Sugarpill products are:

1. Bulletproof

2. Goldilux

3. Love+

4. Tako

5. Dollipop


----------



## ferocynide (Jul 22, 2011)

Absinthe,  afterparty, buttercupcake, asylum, and flamepoint!


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Jul 22, 2011)

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes


----------



## susiepop (Jul 22, 2011)

So many too choose from!






My Fav Sugarpill items are:


Lumi Loose Eyeshadow 
Tiarea Loose Eyeshadow
Magpie Loose Eyeshadow
Goldilix Loose Eyeshadow
Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow


YAY!!!!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly11 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well everything is awesome, but my top five are

magicentric loose eyeshadow

goldilux loose eyshadow

tako pressed eyeshadow

darling loose eyeshadow

decora loose eyeshadow


----------



## BobDole (Jul 22, 2011)

I have 4 Sugarpill eyeshadows so far, but want them all!

Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products:

1. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## lareinerouge (Jul 22, 2011)

Top 5

1. Absinthe Loose Powder

2. Darling Loose Powder

3. Goldilux Loose Powder

4. Lumi Loose Powder

5. Flamepoint Pressed Powder

This contest is an amazing opportunity to try a brand I've lusted after since it opened, thank you!


----------



## miyoshi (Jul 22, 2011)

My Top Five:

1. Love+ Pressed

2. Dollipop Pressed

3. Flamepoint Pressed

4. Royal Sugar Loose

5. Afterparty Pressed

Sugarpill has been the only cosmetic company that I really like their pressed eyeshadow, since the color pay off is so impressive.


----------



## Toby (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Love+
2. Lumi
3. Goldilux
4. Magpie
5. Junebug

I've wanted to try their makeup for AGES!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pantsness (Jul 22, 2011)

My top 5 favorites are...

1. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

2. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

3. Sweetheart Palette 

4. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Burning Heart Palette

yep &lt;3


----------



## ValkyrieD3vil (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm so excited for this~

My favourite five are;

1x. The Burning Heart Pallete

2x. Absinthe Loose Shadow

3x.  Decora Loose Shadow

4x. Stella Loose Shadow

5x. Afterparty Pressed Shadow

Hot colours always show a bright personality~


----------



## ToriM14 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fav 5

1. June Bug Loose Eyeshadow

2. Burning Heart Pallet

3. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

4. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

5. Darling Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## lusciouslooks (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, im not a very lucky person but i will go for it anyways! lol

my top fav 5 sugarpill products are

1. Poison Plum Pressed shadow

2. Royal Sugar Loose shadow

3. Cat eye Eyelashes

4.Tiara Loose Poweder

5. Burning heart pallet


----------



## KittyKinetic (Jul 22, 2011)

I've only ordered from you guys twice--once during Valentines and my mother ordered for me once this summer. But I definitely know what my favourites are!


Asylum Loose Eyeshadow
Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
Burning Heart Color Palette
Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

I'm a photographer and makeup-artist for them, so I'd probably keep some of the materials to myself and use the rest with my customers and models. xD They'd be very excited about your product for sure!


----------



## Tamara Obscura (Jul 22, 2011)

I just received the Burning Heart Palette and I'm so in love with the colors so right now my favorites

1) Love+

2) Buttercupcake

3) Flamepoint

4) Poison Plum

5) Dollipop ( I don't have this yet but hopefully I'll win it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm dying to try more from Sugarpill


----------



## duffjr23 (Jul 22, 2011)

My top  5 eyeshadows:

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Decora Loose Eyeshadow

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow...

It would be amazing to win! I love these products!


----------



## Tarrah Nikki (Jul 22, 2011)

_*Top 5 Favorite *__*Sugarpill* Products : I have not used sugarpill before, so HOPE I WIN big!_







Darling Loose Eyeshadow 
Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

CatEye False Eyelashes


----------



## Ellantha (Jul 22, 2011)

1: The "Sweetheart Palette" because the pink is outrageous!

2: Weekender loose shadows

3: Magpie loose shadow (gorgeous teal..works perfectly into a peacock 'do)

4: Tiara loose shadow

5: Starling loose shadow

&lt;3


----------



## Razalude (Jul 22, 2011)

Razalude's TOP 5 Sugarpill Products:

1. Absinthe Loose Pigment

2. Asylum Loose Pigment

3. Bullet Proof Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

5. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

Hope to win!


----------



## Stacey Rios (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Flamepoint
2. Tako
3.Bulletproof
4.Posion Plum
5.Midori


----------



## classycallisto (Jul 22, 2011)

Top 5!

-Buttercupcake

-Bulletproof

-Lumi

-Magpie

-Goldilux


----------



## Fluxiify (Jul 22, 2011)

Lumi Loose Eyeshadow 
Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

Midori Pressed Eyeshadow



I love Sugarpill cosmetics! I would love to get the pallettes! It's been a dream of mine for a while lol. Good luck to everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StarrMerrie (Jul 22, 2011)

~



~



~



~Za's Favorites~



~



~



~

1. Birthday Girl Loose Eyeshadow

2. Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

3. Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## stainedinyou (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow

3. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

4.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## ThePhoenixxRose (Jul 22, 2011)

These are my top 5 favorites from Sugarpill.

1.) Lumi loose shadow.

2.) Bulletproof pressed shadow.

3.) Poison Plum Pressed shadow.

4.) Weekender loose shadow.

5.) Afterparty loose shadow.

*fingers crossed i win* I would love to own everything from the Sugarpill line! I've had my eye on asylum and absinthe for a while  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbulldog (Jul 22, 2011)

My faves from Sugarpill are:

1. Sweetheart Palette

2. Stella 

3. Love+

4. FlamePoint

5. ButterCupcake

Love Sugarpill cosmetics... pigments are powerful and gorgeous!


----------



## KJFoB (Jul 22, 2011)

Here are my top 5!

1. Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

2. Magpie loose eyeshadow

3. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

4. Buttercup pressed eyeshadow

5. Burning heart palette 

I like both on facebook!

Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyKitten (Jul 22, 2011)

all thought i don't own any sugarpill but i really will i could afford to buy some 

my top wishlist items are :

1 Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

2 Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow

3 Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4 Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5 Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## whatisyourfob (Jul 22, 2011)

asylum loose eyeshadow
hysteric loose eyeshadow
royal sugar loose eyeshadow
buttercup pressed eyeshadow
decore loose eyeshadow


----------



## DirtySmurfette (Jul 22, 2011)

Top 5 Favorites!

1.Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow

2.Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

3.Stella Loose Eyeshadow

4.Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

5.Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Danirofl (Jul 22, 2011)

This was so tough! Top 5 favorite products:

1. Burning Heart palette

2. Absinthe loose eyeshadow

3. Starling loose eyeshadow

4. Tiara loose eyeshadow

5. Dollipop pressed eyeshadow


----------



## glitterfaery (Jul 22, 2011)

My top 5 would be:

Sweatheart palette

Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

Afterparty pressed eyeshadow

Asylum loose eyeshadow

Stella loose eyeshadow

I "like" Sugarpill on FB


----------



## LyssaKay (Jul 22, 2011)

My top five favorites:


1.poison plum pressed eyeshadow
2. 4 color palette in sweetheart
3. birthday girl loose eyeshadow
4. dollipop pressed eyeshadow
5. buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow


----------



## victoriazombie (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Magpie loose shadow

2. Goldilux loose shadow

3. Hysteric loose shadow

4. Absinthe loose shadow

5. Flamepoint pressed shadow

LOVE Sugarpill!!


----------



## Love4Glam (Jul 22, 2011)

My top 5

Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

4-Color Palette / Burning Heart

Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow

Afterparty Pressed Eyeshadow


----------



## Momma3279 (Jul 22, 2011)

_My favorite Sugarpill products are :_

_1. Sweetheart palette_

_2. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow_ 3.

_3. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow_

_4. Burning heart palette_

_5. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow_


----------



## Lynnkowitz (Jul 22, 2011)

My favorites are 

1. Buttercupcake pressed shadow 

2. Stella loose shadow

3. Poison Plum pressed shadow

4. Tiara loose shadow

5. Cold heart palette


----------



## vipervixen (Jul 22, 2011)

Lovely contest with great products....

~ Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

~ Stella loose eyeshadow

~ Lumi loose eyeshadow

~ Junebug loose eyeshadow

~ Darling loose eyeshadow


----------



## rubia360 (Jul 22, 2011)

my favorites are 

1 LUMI

2 GOLDILUX

3 LOVE+

4 ROYAL SUGAR

5 BULLETPROOF........

I LOVE ALL SUGAR PILL PRODUCTS TO KEEP IT REAL....


----------



## danikh (Jul 22, 2011)

Top FIVE Sugarpill cometics

1.Asylum-loose eyeshadow

2.Stella-loose eyshadow

3.Godilux-loose eyeshadow

4.Bulletproof-pressed eyeshadow

5.Burning Heart palette


----------



## Makeupfancy (Jul 22, 2011)

I love:

1. Dollipop

2. After Party

3. Love+

4. Stella

5. Lumi

Sugarpill is just the best! &lt;3


----------



## NyteSkye (Jul 22, 2011)

I almost use nothing but sugarpill on my eyes anymore! From personal expirience my top 5 are:

1: Decora Loose Eyeshadow
2: Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
3: Dewdrop Kisses False Eyelashes
4: Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow
5: Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

as you can see I don't have any of the pressed shadows, and the closest thing I have to a dark color is junebug so I really really really hope to win! -fingers crossed- Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## spazzardous (Jul 22, 2011)

My Top 5 Favorite Sugarpill Products are:

1. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2. Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

4. Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow
3. Magentric Loose Eyeshadow

5. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## tikiroom22 (Jul 22, 2011)

1.) Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow 

2.) Burning Heart Pallet

3.) Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4.) Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

5.) Sweetheart Pallet


----------



## Bibis (Jul 22, 2011)

My fave five are:

1.Goldilux

2. Lumi

3. Birthday Girl

4. Tako

5. Stella

I liked Sugarpill on Facebook (Nancy Campos)


----------



## purplepandaMIA (Jul 22, 2011)

My Favorite Products from Sugarpill are:

1.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

2. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

3. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

4. Burning Heart Palette

5.Stella Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## kimmyxx (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Love Pressed Shadow

2. Asylum Loose Shadow

3. Lumi loose shadow

4. Tiara loose shadow

5. Dollipop Pressed Shadow


----------



## bubbleykailey (Jul 22, 2011)

hey! great contest, thanks for the chance to win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love love lovvvve sugarpill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my top 5 sugarpill must haves are: 1. poison plum pressed shadow 2. love+ pressed shadow 3. buttercupcake pressed shadow 4. birthday girl loose shadow 5. goldilux loose shadow thanks kailey &lt;3


----------



## Jinni Maybush (Jul 22, 2011)

*Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow*

*Magpie Loose Eyeshadow*

*Darling Loose Eyeshadow*

*Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow*

*Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow*


----------



## Munster7 (Jul 22, 2011)

Asylum

Absinthe

Bulletproof

Goldilux

Burning Heart


----------



## smitchell615 (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

2. Buttercup Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

4.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5: Cateye False Eyelashes

I also liked Sugarpill Cosmetics (well I already had them liked) and I went and liked Makeup Talk. Thank you.


----------



## BeefySpaceMoose (Jul 22, 2011)

1.Goldilux loose shadow

2.Tiara Loose shadow

3.Absinthe loose shadow

4Asylum loose shadow

5.Lumi loose shadow

I have both liked on facebook

and also sent a bunch of friends over there


----------



## Veda Rani (Jul 22, 2011)

My TOP 5 FAVORITE SUGARPILL PRODUCTS!!!:

[SIZE=medium]Asylum Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Decora Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Starling Loose Eyeshadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Burning Heart palette [/SIZE]


----------



## BlushingArtisan (Jul 22, 2011)

I &lt;3 sugarpill!

My top 5 are:

Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

Stella Loose Eyeshadow

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

Asylum Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## junefontaine (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Love+ pressed shadow

2. Asylum loose shadow

3. Midori pressed shadow

4. Magpie loose shadow

5. Dollipop pressed shadow


----------



## Forklift Fanny (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Paperdoll    2.Royal Sugar    3.Tiara loose shadow   4.Goldilux   5. absinthe  Thank you so much! Liked both pages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dianasaur789 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've never tried Sugarpill Cosmetics. But,

my top five favorite products listed here are:

1 Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2 Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3 Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

4 Midori Pressed Eyeshadow

5 Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## govmntgrl (Jul 22, 2011)

My top 5:

1. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

2.Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

3. Decora Loose Eyeshadow

4.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

5.Magpie Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## msmenow (Jul 22, 2011)

my top 5 

1. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow

2. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

3. Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

4.Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

5. Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## T Cosgrove78 (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Goldilux shadow

3. Lumi shadow

4. Stella shadow

5. Tiara shadow

have both liked on face book

thank you for this great giveaway!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, here it goes!

My top five favorite Sugarpill products:

1. Lumi loose powder

2. Buttercup pressed eyeshadow

3. Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

4. Flamepoint pressed eyeshadow

5. Bulletproof pressed eyeshadow

Thanks so much for this amazing opportunity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: I liked both Facebook pages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elba Lopez (Jul 22, 2011)

My five favorite Sugarpill products are:

1. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
2. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow
3. Dollipop Pressed Eyeshadow
4. Midori Pressed Eyeshadow
5. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

The truth is I LOVE everything from Sugarpill!!! &lt;3&lt;3


----------



## southernkitsch (Jul 22, 2011)

I've yet to purchase Sugarpill cosmetics thought a friend of mine let me sample some!

The following products give me a stark erection:


Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow
Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow
Flamepoint pressed eyeshadow
Lumi loose eyeshadow
Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

Thank you for the opportunity to obtain such quality products. 

I've liked both facebook pages and happen to be lurking away.


----------



## Nenalata Nayar (Jul 22, 2011)

** BURNING HEART PALETTE

**GOLDILUX

**TIARA

**BULLET PROOF

**ASYLUM

I HAVE LIKED BOTH PAGES AND SENT SOME OF MY FRIENDS TO LIKE YOUR PAGES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Snooglerat (Jul 22, 2011)

My top five Sugarpill products

1.Dollipop

2. Tako

3. Midori

4. Love+

5. Afterparty

I really want to get all the loose shadows too!


----------



## Charice Jolley (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay so top 5 products

I WOULD WANT TO SAY EVERYTHING I HAVE BOUGHT MANY OF THE eyeshadows and must say i love how bright they are and i love the pakageing also i love how sugarpill is printed on the top its not a sticker its actually on there got to love their attention to detail but top 5

1.

Goldilux  Eyeshadow    i love it with my white it really pops

2.

Dolipop Eyeshadow      it blends easy and still holds its bold pink love it!!!!!

3.

the dewdrop eye lashes     i thought the would be crazy long and need to be trimmed but they where perfect and also had super cute packaging

4.

burning heart pallet           very good color combo

5.

Birthday girl                          i have not yet bought it but have been wanting to looks like a awsome loose shawdow

I LOVE SUGAR PILL I RECCOMEND IT TO ALL AND ITS VEGAN FRIENDLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvercharmer (Jul 22, 2011)

I've never used Sugarpill before but the reviews I see all over the place make me lust after it hardcore.

The ones I lust for the most:

1. Stella loose eyeshadow

2. Asylum loose eyeshadow

3. Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

4. Decora loose eyeshadow

5. Burning Love 4-color palette

Holy crap, I want all of them!!


----------



## babycaked (Jul 22, 2011)

top 5 sugarpill product â™¥


love+
buttercupcake
poison plum
dollipop
midori

haven't had the chance to use the loose eyeshadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## junebug (Jul 22, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill products:

1.Love+ pressed eyeshadow

2.Royal Sugar loose eyeshadow

3.Dollipop pressed eyeshadow

4.Lumi loose eyeshadow

5.Absinthe loose eyeshadow


----------



## amicake (Jul 22, 2011)

sugarpill rules!

i'm in love with:

butter cupcake

hysteric

tiara

the burning heart palette

and those amazing eye lashes &lt;3


----------



## roughsketch (Jul 23, 2011)

My favorites in order: 

1: Buttercupcake pressed shadow

2: Poison Plum pressed shadow

3:Afterparty pressed shadow

4:Love+ pressed shadow

5:Royal Sugar loose shadow

I love these colors! And it's sooo hard to find a good, true red eye shadow. Thanks Amy! You're amazing!


----------



## Gypsy Murdock (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Royal Sugar

2. Lumi

3. Love+

4. Stella

5. Tiara


----------



## ginagfunk2005 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have tried only a sample, but I love the colors and how pigmented it is. here are my faves      

Goldilux Loose shadow

Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow

asylum loose eyeshadow

royal sugar loose eyeshadow

Tiara Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## SarahNerd (Jul 23, 2011)

1. Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow. (If I could give this a place higher then first I totally would.  If I could only have one eyeshadow for the rest of my life, this would be the one)

2.Sugarpill stickers.  My once boring black make up trunk is now snazzy and sparkles with these!)

3.Stella loose eyeshadow. (LOVE the sparkle)

4.Hysteric Loose Eyeshadow (Looks awesome over poison plum when you want a little extra bling)

5.Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow (because it's awesome as an eyeshadow AND as a smoky liner!)


----------



## truckster (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been eyeing on all the amazing Sugarpill Cosmetics for months!  But being a college student I must save for the heavy fees.  I would love to get my hands on these babies to start my YT tutorials!  I can't stretch how much I adore the dramatic shades.. they speaks out to you.  The products have their own unique individuality, it would bring out creativity of the customer that uses these colors. 

These 5 products I've selected is my personal Favorites.. but I believe they're all unique in their own way!

1. 4-Color Palette / Burning Heart  ( I think this Palette is very versatile and the colors are just gorgeous!)         

2. Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow ( I'm a Royal blue fanatic &amp; anything glitzy glam glittery is to die for!)

3. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow ( This one would be be a great highlighter &amp; also mutipurpose I can do so many looks w/ this by adding different color bases.)

4. Love+ Pressed Eyeshadow ( It's really hard to find a pigmented red!!)

5. Stella Loose Eyeshadow ( Great for smokey looks w/ a glittery glam to it)                

If I knew about the contest earlier I would do a special look just for the FOTD... College summer classes just literally took my summer vacation over!

Thank You For doing this contest , I'm sure that everyone that's entering this contest appreciates Sugarpill Cosmetics for doing this!


----------



## MikyaBunny (Jul 23, 2011)

_*Never Have tried SugarPill &lt;3 But.. I Love the wild colors...*_

_* My Top 5 wants:*_

_*1.)Absinthe*_

_*2.)Tiara*_

_*3.)Goldilux*_

_*4.)Lumi*_

_*5.)Aslyum*_


----------



## IvyMarie (Jul 23, 2011)

For the longest time I have wanted to own Surgarpill products but Ofcorse have not yet gotten them. When I saw this contest, i about died!! Judging by the colors, and rewiewed quality, My faves are

1.Goldilux Loose Shadow

2. The Burning Heart palette

3.Decora Loose Shadow

4.Absinthe Loose Shadow

5.Afterparty Pressed shadow!!

Thank you sooo much for this contest!! You guys are truly awesome, with amazing tips and advice! Hehe, hope I win, And good luck to everybody else!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## pkd777 (Jul 23, 2011)

MY TOP FIVE FAVES~~~

1. Tako

2. Bulletproof

3. Royal Sugar

4. Lumi

5. Goldilux

I heart Sugarpill!!!!

Petra


----------



## Kristnchandler (Jul 23, 2011)

1) Buttercupcake pressed eyeshadow

2) Love+ pressed eyeshadow

3) Poison Plum pressed eyeshadow

4) Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

5) Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

I'm in love with Sugarpill&lt;3


----------



## ali215 (Jul 23, 2011)

*I have not tried Sugarpill yet, but have some samples coming! I am so excited! OK&lt; here is my list of what I would love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Thanks!*

*Allison*

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Paper Doll Loose

4. Birthday Girl Loose

5. Stella Loose


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2011)

Giveaway/Contest is NOW CLOSED. 




  Entries after this post will not be counted.
Thank you everyone for over 1050 wonderful entries including FOTDs! This has been the most successful giveaways in the History of MakeupTalk! Thank you Sugarpill Cosmetics for doing such a great giveaway.   MakeupTalk will announce the winner within 96 hours.


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2011)

Winner to be announced at 9am Pacific Time July 26th.  Be here for the announcement! Over 1050 total entries!


----------



## Karla Henry (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi there!!! I'm Karla..Here are my top 5 choices...

1.Poison Plum Pressed Shadow

2.Stella Loose Eyeshadow

3.Junebug Loose Eyeshadow

4.Magpie Loose Eyeshadow

5.Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

   I thought these were the prettiest ones.  Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loanesay (Jul 26, 2011)

1. poison plum pressed shadow

2. Tiara loose shadow

3. lumi loose shadow

4. Bulletproof shadow

5. Birthday Girl loose shadow


----------



## FairyUnique (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my five favs:

1)Bulletproof pressed shadow

2)Poison Plum pressed shadow

3)Birthday girl loose shadow

4)Tako pressed shadow

5)paper doll loose shadow

I love it all!!!!

Isabel


----------



## ChocoBun (Jul 26, 2011)

1) Buttercup Pressed Eye Shadow

2) Goldilux Loose Eye Shadow

3) Asylum Loose Eye Shadow

4) Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

5) Sugarpill Cosmetics Sticker (Hopefully that counts, I love it so much!)


----------



## Kayla Texidor (Jul 26, 2011)

My top five sugar pill cosmetics 

1)  Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

2)Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow

3)Darling Loose Eyeshadow

4)Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow

5) 4Color Palette / Sweetheart


----------



## Heather Dewald (Jul 26, 2011)

My top five favorite items from SugarPill Cosmetics are (in no particular order)

1.) Burning Heart palette

2.) Afterparty pressed powder

3.) Decora loose powder

4.) Asylum loose powder

5.) Absinthe loose powder

yay! I love giveaways


----------



## summerlvsmakeup (Jul 26, 2011)

My top five sugar pill products are:


Lumi
Love +
Midori
Junebug
Buttercupcake


----------



## Lisapie (Jul 26, 2011)

1 - burning heart pallete

2 - stellar loose eyeshadow

3 - asylum loose eyeshadow

4 - absinthe loose eyeshadow

5 - lumi loose eyeshadow


----------



## kristenrawwwr (Jul 26, 2011)

My top 5 Sugarpill Products are:

1.  Royal Sugar

2.  After Party

3.  Asylum

4.  Hysteric

5.  Starling


----------



## hiamakeup (Jul 26, 2011)

My favorite Sugarpill products so far are..

1. Sweetheart Palette

2. Burning Heart Palette

3. Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow ( I got it as a sample and you know I'm going to be ordering it!)

(That's all I have, But 4 and 5 will be what I really really want!)

4. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5. Magpie Loose Eyeshadow. 

I love Sugarpill!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alanaR121 (Jul 26, 2011)

*My Top 5 Fave/Wants*

_Tako Pressed Eyeshadow_

_Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow_

_Asylum Loose Eyeshadow_

_Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow_

_Tiara Loose Eyeshadow_


----------



## Sugardeluxe (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Asylum (so fierce!)

2. Flamepoint

3. Poison Plum

4. Dollypop

5. Starling

These really are my absolute faves - but I will say it was near impossible to narrow it down to just five. I'd been searching for a good "red" of sorts - and Asylum was a perfect match.


----------



## DivineInfektion (Jul 26, 2011)

I like both MakeupTalk and Sugarpill on Facebook

Luckily, all of my favorite Sugarpill products are in the giveaway!

1. Burning Heart Palette

2. Sweetheart Palette

3. Tiara Loose Eyeshadow

4. Stella Loose Eyeshadow

5. Lumi Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Tabatha Lynn (Jul 26, 2011)

This is SO exciting. I have the Law of Attraction on my side, so I think I'll win! I haven't purchased any of my own Sugarpill products yet, but I have used a friend's and they are amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorite 5:

1 Decora Loose Eyeshadow &lt;333

2 Paper Doll Loose Eyeshadow

3 the 4 color Palette in Sweetheart 

4 Weekender Loose Eyeshadow

5 Magentric Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2011)

Contest is OVER, no need to enter anymore. Winner to be announced at 9am Pacific Time July 26th.  Be here for the announcement! Over 1050 total entries!


----------



## Wildcatmeg (Jul 26, 2011)

My Top 5 favorite Sugarpill products that I've been eager and anticipating to try as I haven't actually tried Sugarpill are;

* Sweetheart Palette

* Asylum Loose Eyeshadow

* Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow

* Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

* Tako Pressed Eyeshadow

Thank you for the chance to enter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichCoccaBene (Jul 26, 2011)

My favorite Sugarpill products are:

1. Goldilux Loose E/S

2. Lumi Loose E/S

3. Love + pressed E/S

4. Royal Sugar Loose E/S

5. Flamepoint pressed E/S

PLEASE pick me, this would be a dream come true to win!!

xo Michele


----------



## angels41105 (Jul 26, 2011)

These threads need to be locked :/


----------



## swtsteelo (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Buttercupcake Pressed Eyeshadow

2.Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow

3.4-Color Palette / Sweetheart

4.Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow

5.Magentric Loose Eyeshadow


----------



## Amaranthia (Jul 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *angels41105* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These threads need to be locked :/



i agree. or people could actually read and stop trying to enter. hahaha


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent entries people!  1050 total entries! Random.org has chosen the winner!




MakeupTalk and Sugarpill Cosmetics send their congrats to:  *Jeckah*
PM me your FULL Name and address! 



Download the full list of entries here: 
  

Sugar Pill Giveaway.pdf


----------



## RaynboRzrblde (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeckah is soooo lucky!!!! I hope there's more contests like this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's a little tidbit of info! Keep an eye out for another MUCH LARGER *Sugarpill Giveaway *in the near future!  Make sure you *subscribe to the Contests and Giveaways forum* and you will get an email when every new giveaway is put up. 




> Originally Posted by *RaynboRzrblde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jeckah is soooo lucky!!!! I hope there's more contests like this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreaDominique (Jul 26, 2011)

there seems to be a repeat at 1011. 

im just saying..


----------



## RainbowBrite (Jul 26, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations


----------



## Geek (Jul 26, 2011)

Remember, you get EXTRA entries for Face of the Day entries.  This is why many are mentioned more than once.
 



> Originally Posted by *DreaDominique* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> there seems to be a repeat at 1011.
> 
> im just saying..


----------



## Bbyvcs (Jul 26, 2011)

1. Buttercupcake

2. Goldilux

3. Royal Sugar

4. Tako

5. Tiara


----------

